# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Da je samo malo drugačije...

## Pettite

Ovu temu otvaram prvenstveno jer se želim obratiti moderatorima (i općenito osoblju ovog foruma), motivirana željom da moja malenkost možda nešto promjeni nabolje...ukoliko nisam ishitreno i možda preveć bahato pretpostavila da je takvo nešto moguće. Nadam se da to nije slučaj, i da kao jedan obični, maleni forumaš na ovom portalu imam privilegiju izreći svoje mišljenje.

Ovaj forum pratim dugo, iako sam tek odnedavno član. Mnogo sam naučila iz pregrš izrazito edukativnih i iscrpnih tekstova kojima se pokušava roditelje potaknuti na "vraćanje" prirodi i prihvaćanje dojenja kao najboljeg mogućeg izbora za njihovu dječicu.
Moram objektivno ustvrditi kako je ovo jedini portal koji obiluje prodojećim sadržajima koji su sabrani na jednom mjestu, i organizirani tako da se i najveći laici među nama mogu relativno brzo snaći u otkrivanju rješenja i odgovora na svakodnevne dileme.

Ono na što bih htjela ukazati ne tiče se portala u globalu, nego upravo ovog, forumskog odjela.

_Da je samo malo drugačije_...

U smislu da 
-je malo više tolerancije, samo malo više uvažavanja tuđih iskustava, dojmova, grešaka, pozitivnih i negativnih primjedbi vezanih uz bilo koje područje kako fizičkog, tako i psihičkog odgoja mališana...
U posljednje vrijeme sve češće čujem kako žene s određenom dozom negodovanja i nenaklonosti spominu Rodu...to mi je baš žao :Sad:  I za to smatram odgovornim prvenstveno svojevrsni ekstremizam koji se nešto intenzivnije pojavljuje u posljednje vrijeme.

Ekstremizam u smislu opće striktne i krute strukture, koja uzrokuje da se običnim ženicama često nepotrebno daju packe...uskraćuje im se osnovno pravo da budu malo drugačije. Da misle svojom glavom, osjećaju svojom dušom, prate i osluškuju vlastite instinkte vezane uz vlastito dijete...

Ponekad mi se čini doista prevelikim taj gap između kontradiktornih naputaka ponašanja...U jednu ruku se potiče prirodnost...dojenje kao najprirodniji mogući način prehrane/utjehe/emotivnog formiranja bebica...Njegovanje i odgoj djeteta uz najmanju moguću primjenu komercijalnih sredstava, preparata i smjernica ( s čime se potpuno slažem)...a u drugu ruku potpuno ignorira i negira potreba za respektom onog iskonskog...prvotnog...*majčinskog instinkta*.

Kad kažem negira...vraćam se na one ženice koje primaju packe ukoliko izjave nešto što imalo odstupa od nekakvog krutog pravila...Dakle, njima se u samom startu zatire pravo da dolaze do vlastitih otkrića...da istraže vlastito dijete....da modificiraju i prilagode pojedine regule svome malcu onako kako one osjećaju da je najbolje. 
Ta zar nije jako vidljivo kako ovdje dolaze samo žene koje su iskreno zainteresirane za dojenje...i koje doista žele uspjeti...Žene koje bi htjele biti bolje majke, pružiti svom djetetu najbolje što mogu. 

*Samocenzurom* (koja postaje neophodna za opstanak u okruženju u kojem se ne tolerira drugačije mišljenje - i to čak unutar prodojeće forme-) mnoge se forumašice demoraliziraju u startu. U startu odustaju od sudjelovanja na ovom portalu jer umjesto da se osjećaju ohrabreno...shvaćeno...i prihvaćeno...osjećaju se nenormalno, nesposobno i nedovoljno kompetentno biti roditeljem. 


Molim vas da malo ublažite način komunikacije, prilagodite "ton" individuama, pokažete malo više razumjevanja za raznolikost...Tu ćete sresti jednorotke...petorotke...doktorice...domaćice...g  rađaknke metropola i osobe iz ruralnijih sredina...osobe s određenim predznanjima i one koje uopće nisu educirane...iskusne i one koje nemaju nikakvog prediskustva. Svima je jedno zajedničko...želja za shvaćanjem i prihvaćanjem. Za sredinom u kojoj neće biti strogo osuđivane za svako odstupanje, za svaku eventualnu pogrešku ili za činjenje nečeg sa čim se možda netko drugi u potpunosti ne slaže.


Eto, toliko. :Smile: 

Nadam se da mi nećete zamjeriti na iskrenosti, i da ćete (radi dobrobiti opstanka i imidža ovog foruma) barem razmisliti o manjim modifikacijama u pristupu prema svakom novom ( i starom) članu koji bi želio biti djelom ovog virtualnog kutka.

----------


## Beti3

Draga Pettite, već smo se našle na nekim temama. I zapazila sam tvoje postove. Slažem se djelomično sa tvojim stavom. Ja sam dugo čitala, pa se usudila prijaviti i napisati tu i tamo koji post, pa što dalje sve više. 

Ja uvijek napišem svoj stav i mišljenje. Naravno da se ne slažu uvijek (često) samnom, ali neće mene obeshrabriti par packi.
Tužno je da baš one koje su najnesigurnije odustanu nakon tih par suprotstavljenih mišljenja. Možda bi stvarno prema novima trebalo nježnije. Dva puta sam naišla na nove forumašicue koja su odustale baš zbog napada na njihov način dohrane. 
Svi odgovori na temu dojenja su uvijek OK, daje se puna podrška, mislim da su tu savjetnice na nivou.

Ako im nešto što ja napišem ne paše i to mi kažu, ja pokušam obraniti svoj stav. Ako ne ide lijepo se maknem s teme. Uvijek ima novih tema. Uostalom, kome paše ono što pišem, taj će pokušati tako. Kome ne, taj neće. (uf, a ima ih koje odmah "skaču" na moj nick, ne znam zašto me ne stave na ignore)

Nivo komunikacije mi je dobar, ja baš volim pristojno. I razgovarati sa puno pametnih žena.

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Iako sam kratko ovdje (cca devet mjeseci  :Grin:  ), imam podulji staž na drugim forumima pa sam naučena na različite nivoe komunikacije. 

Ono u čemu je Rodin forum baš super (vezano uz komunikaciju), to je pristojnost, odnosno, meni se čini da admini odmah reagiraju ukoliko nešto prijeđe nekakve virtualne granice pristojne i kulturne komunikacije. Tako da nisam primijetila hrpu zachatanih topica i sl.

Ono u čemu se slažem s Pettite, to je nešto manja tolerancija ponekih aktivnih članova foruma (ne mislim na članove Udruge, nego baš foruma) na nešto što se opire Rodinim smjernicama. Pritom mislim na prirodni porod, dojenje i sl. Meni osobno to ne smeta jer mi se sve te smjernice sviđaju i pokušavam ih u što većoj mjeri prenijeti u svoj život. 

Opet, svi imamo pravo na svoje mišljenje koje može biti više/manje uspješno argumentirano. Ili ne mora.  :Razz: 
Meni je ovaj forum super, a niži prag tolerancije pojedinih članova lako ''namirišem'' i, kao i u realnom svijetu, neću se upuštati u nekonstruktivne rasprave. A oni koji će odustati zbog 'packi' pri neslaganju s nečijim mišljenjem, trebali bi provjeriti i svoj stupanj prihvaćanja tuđeg mišljenja..

----------


## Pettite

> . 
> Ono u čemu je Rodin forum baš super (vezano uz komunikaciju), to je pristojnost, odnosno, meni se čini da admini odmah reagiraju ukoliko nešto prijeđe nekakve virtualne granice pristojne i kulturne komunikacije. Tako da nisam primijetila hrpu zachatanih topica i sl.


Slažem se. Moram pohvaliti i to što do sada nisam primjetila da "baniraju" ili opominju bez razloga, na temelju nekakvih osobnih simpatija ili dojma (kao što to čine vrlo, vrlo često na drugim forumima). 



> .
> Ono u čemu se slažem s Pettite, to je nešto manja tolerancija ponekih aktivnih članova foruma (ne mislim na članove Udruge, nego baš foruma) na nešto što se opire Rodinim smjernicama. Pritom mislim na prirodni porod, dojenje i sl. Meni osobno to ne smeta jer mi se sve te smjernice sviđaju i pokušavam ih u što većoj mjeri prenijeti u svoj život.


Tu bih se također složila, no samo djelomično, jer ja sam, nažalost tu netoleranciju primjetila upravo od strane osoblja foruma (što ne znači da kod drugih aktivnih članova nisam)..No, pravo svakog forumaša je da se ponaša kako želi, ali i da snosi odgovornost za to..Za to služe upravo oni koji moderiraju forumom, a koji si ne bi smjeli dopuštati ograničavanje tuđe slobode razmišljanja, na koju svi ustavno imamo pravo. Niti (makar i najsuptilnije) omalovažavati tuđa iskustva, dojmove i postupke u kojima su različiti.
Ponovit ću, ne kažem da je itko bezobrazan, neugodan ili otvoreno podrugljiv...Kao što sam rekla, većina sudionika ovog foruma su u principu pristojne ženice, kako one što su "obični" članovi foruma (kao moja malenkost :Grin: ), tako i oni koji njime "ravnaju".
No, nije samo nepristojnost i bezobrazluk razlog da netko stekne dojam da je forum prekrut i netolerantan. Mnogima su bitne upravo ove stavke u komunikaciji...




> .
> Opet, svi imamo pravo na svoje mišljenje koje može biti više/manje uspješno argumentirano. Ili ne mora.


Da li se to odnosi i na situaciju (koju sam imala priliku vidjeti) kada jedan forumaš kaže nešto neidentično općoj i striktnoj nauci, pa se iza ugla pojavi ne jedan, ne dva...nego čak tri ili više članova osoblja foruma...koji tada suptilno, ali invazivno i advokatski počinju "napadati" tu izjavu, gotovo mu satirući svaku šansu da je i djelomično u pravu...Ponekad čak insinuirajući da taj čovjek s takim stavom ne može biti dobar roditelj... :Sad:  ?

Kažeš, netko argumentira bolje, netko manje uspješno...Slažem se...No, ne bi li svi trebali argumentirati svoju stranu dijela rasprave u kojoj smo se zatekli, a ne brojem izbijati (prije rečeno pobijati) izjavu kojaje jednom od njih zasmetala?




> .
> Meni je ovaj forum super, a niži prag tolerancije pojedinih članova lako ''namirišem'' i, kao i u realnom svijetu, neću se upuštati u nekonstruktivne rasprave.


To nije uvijek jednostavno. I ponekad može zamirisati upravo na samocenzuru...Inače, smatram da svaki pristojan čovjek mora imati smisla za samocenzuriranje sadržaja misli koje nekoga mogu uvrijediti, djelovati i zvučati bezobrazno, provocirati žešće rasprave i sl...Primjera gdje bi je trebalo imati je mnogo. 
No, ne smatram da je za pristojno i benigno iznošenje svoga stava/mišljenja/dojma ili različite prakse potrebna samocenzura. A  na ovome mjestu kao da jest. Mislim da je to u principu i srž stečenih negativnih konotacija pojedinih ljudi prema Rodi (rodinom forumu).



> .
> A oni koji će odustati zbog 'packi' pri neslaganju s nečijim mišljenjem, trebali bi provjeriti i svoj stupanj prihvaćanja tuđeg mišljenja..


Ali, zaista, čemu ostaviti stvari lošijima kad mogu biti mnogo, mnogo bolje... :Smile:  Ja samo tvrdim da do mnogih suvišnih packi uopće ne mora dolaziti, uz samo malo više tolerancije. To je ujedno i razlog pokretanja ovakve teme.

----------


## apricot

Pettite, žao mi je ako si se osjetila napadnutom od strane osoblja.
"Slučaj" o kome govoriš je na podforumu Dojenje; osoblje koje te je "napalo" su redom savjetnice za dojenje kojima je zasmetalo ono što govoriš.
Nisi "napadnuta" ti, nego informacija kojom raspolažeš.
Tu se, dakle, ne radi o netoleranciji u komunikaciji - ti govoriš nešto o čemu smo mi učile drugačije.

Nažalost, ne možemo se u svemu slagati.
Niti možemo baš uvijek biti najpristojnije, najuljudnije, najsimpatičnije...
Trudimo se, ali i mi smo ljudi.

----------


## Demi

Eh draga Pettite, i ja mislim kao i ti a sigurna sam da i mnogi drugi forumasi...puno kvalitetnih forumasa je otislo bas zbog grubosti moderatorica kojima je tak svejedno sto je neko pisao ovdje xy godina ili ima xy postova ili je uclanjen u Udrugu..i sama sam osjetila bezosjecajnost , sad vec bivse moderatorice rvukovi ali i nekih drugih ...samo sam zamolila da obrisu neke moje osobne podatke koje sam u zurbi i ljutnji napisala o jednoj doktorici a rvukovi je samo preformulirala moj post na sto sam joj i ukazala a ona mi fino udjelila packu na pp...bas sam se osjecala jadno...to je moj primjer.
I vise puta sam planirala da se uclanim u udrugu i time dam svoj novcani i moralni doprinos jer smatram da promoviraju vazne stvari, ali taman onda se opet opecem (dobijem packu) , tako da se bas i ne osjecam dijelom ove ekipe...i sigurna sam da je tako s jako puno ljudi.

----------


## Demi

aha, malo sam pogledala o cemu apricot govori, definitivno se slazem s apricot...sorry ali davala si pogresne informacije

----------


## Pettite

> Pettite, žao mi je ako si se osjetila napadnutom od strane osoblja.
> "Slučaj" o kome govoriš je na podforumu Dojenje; osoblje koje te je "napalo" su redom savjetnice za dojenje kojima je zasmetalo ono što govoriš.


I see. Dakle, ja sam _jedina individua_ koja je primjetila da ste prekruti i to iz vrlo transparentnog razloga ( vjerovatno jala izazvanog sukobom u mišljenjima na spomenutoj temi ) i sad istjerujem pravdu akonto jednog jedinog incidenta u kojem sam osobno sudjelovala? Samo zato...Inače su to čiste nonsense...nikad prije i nikad poslije, i nikom drugom dogođene....
Razočarana sam ovakvim shvaćanjem. :Sad: 

Doista? 
Ili je to prigodno proglasiti takvim? :Wink: 
Lako je evidentno kolike su teme otvorene (i to ne s mojeg profila) o sličnoj tematici, i nepobina je činjenica da vas mnogi smatraju ili počinju smatrati krutim i ukalupljenim forumom...A pojedine od njih čak i istražuju razloge zašto je to tako. S tim se slažu čak i oni koji vas gotovo u potpunosti podržavaju...

Dakle draga Apricot, ne radi se o niti jednom konkretnom slučaju (iako sam, kako ste prigodno i promoćurno primjetili, i sama imala priliku iskusiti netoleranciju različitog mišljenja)...Na više mjesta i više različitih podforumskih rubrika su se događale ( i događaju se) upravo takve situacije...stoga nemojmo selektivno zanemarivati ono očito.





> Nažalost, ne možemo se u svemu slagati.
> Niti možemo baš uvijek biti najpristojnije, najuljudnije, najsimpatičnije...
> Trudimo se, ali i mi smo ljudi.


Ne radi se o simpatičnosti. Niti uljudnosti. Niti pristojnosti. 

Naprotiv....upravo te sam odlike kod vas i sama pohvalila.
Radi se ipak o nečem drugom :Wink:  
Što sam vrlo jasno i konkretno objasnila u svojim prethodnim postovima. Naravno, druga je stvar što će netko htjeti razumjeti poantu, a netko selektivno zanemariti okosnicu o kojoj pričam...No na to doista ne mogu utjecati.

----------


## Dijana

Pettite, nova si još tu. Nekoć davno sam bila blizu tvog razmišljanja, ali promijenila sam mišljenje.
S tim da ja baš i ne zazirem ići protiv struje, ako tako mislim. Ali trebaju postojati nekakvi argumenti za to.
A treba i priznati kad nisi u pravu. Sve je to za ljude, tu smo da učimo jedni od drugih.
Evo, ja bi tebe recimo pitala, jesi li otvorila neke od linkova koje su ti savjetnice predložile na onoj
temi? Ne zato da ti popuju, nego da saznaš možda nešto što dotad nisi znala. A one su znale to
što si ti znala. Nije to bilo nikakvo dokazivanje moći, moderator vs običan forumaš, vjeruj meni.

I daj pleasee, nemoj nas zvati "ženice". Osjećam se nekak debilno kad me se tako nazove. :Grin: 

I ne se pleaseee uvrijediti na ništa što sam napisala, bilo je samo u dobroj namjeri.

----------


## Pettite

*Demi*, po mišljenju moderatorice i tvom osobnom...i ja se u potpunosti slažem sa tim da ti i ona dijelite mišljenje kako sam ja davala krive informacije - no ipak, te iste informacije su za mene bile ispravne, temeljene na vlastitom iskustvu (možda da malo detaljnije promotriš)... 
Eto, kad je apricot već tako lukavo  :Wink:  ukazala na tu konkretnu temu, ja ću reći kako, vezano uz nju, ne mislim kao vas dvije...ne misli ni polovica drugih koji su sudjelovali na toj temi...
Ali to nije tema koju sam postavila na ovom pdf-u, i doista nije niti krucijalni razlog zašto sam je pokrenula. 
Tome u prilog govori i činjenica da je vrlo vidljivo kako mnogo ljudi u zadnje (pa i ne tako zadnje) vrijeme srozava svoje mišljenje o Rodi, i nesumnjivo je jako mnogo "wannabee Rodinih forumaša" koji su nekoć htjeli biti dio ove priče, pa su posustali...Ja ih osobno poznajem nekoliko. I to ( ne bi vjerovali - majki koje doje :Smile:  ) Između ostalog, upravo i iz razloga koje si i sama navela u osobnom dojmu i iskustvu...

Ili lažem? Nije tako?


Ne znam...reci ti meni. :Smile: 

No, ako će ovo postati selektivno i prigodno hvatanje za konkretne riječi, neke druge teme...spuštanje stvari na osobnu razinu i beskrajno prepucavanje...Tad je moja želja da nešto promjenim nabolje unaprijed (slutim) osuđena na propast.

I griješim u pomisli da moderatori mogu imalo popraviti ili modificirati svoj odnos prema forumašima - iz jednostavnog razloga...Oni su naprosto savršeni.

----------


## Pettite

> Pettite, nova si još tu. Nekoć davno sam bila blizu tvog razmišljanja, ali promijenila sam mišljenje.
> S tim da ja baš i ne zazirem ići protiv struje, ako tako mislim. Ali trebaju postojati nekakvi argumenti za to.
> A treba i priznati kad nisi u pravu. Sve je to za ljude, tu smo da učimo jedni od drugih.
> Evo, ja bi tebe recimo pitala, jesi li otvorila neke od linkova koje su ti savjetnice predložile na onoj
> temi? Ne zato da ti popuju, nego da saznaš možda nešto što dotad nisi znala. A one su znale to
> što si ti znala. Nije to bilo nikakvo dokazivanje moći, moderator vs običan forumaš, vjeruj meni.
> 
> I daj pleasee, nemoj nas zvati "ženice". Osjećam se nekak debilno kad me se tako nazove.
> 
> I ne se pleaseee uvrijediti na ništa što sam napisala, bilo je samo u dobroj namjeri.


Jako mi je žao što ovo - vrlo prigodno i transparentno - postaje tema o nekoj tamo temi, i što se propušta "big picture"... :Sad: 

Žalosti me (iako previše ne iznenađuje) što je apricot pribjegla ovoj strategiji, i kao što sam rekla....razočarana sam time što je to jedino što ona ima za reći. A što je drugo i mogla...
Očito je očekivati da će netko nakon mog uvodnog posta reevaluirati svoj odnos ili način komunikacije, ili makar u sebi priznati da to može i bolje...bilo preambiciozno. I krajnje nerealno.

Ipak je mnogo lakše postupiti linijom manjeg otpora, i sve razlomke svesti na neki površni nazivnik.



> I daj pleasee,* nemoj nas zvati "ženice"*. Osjećam se nekak debilno kad me se tako nazove.


Smeta samo tebi? Ili svima?

----------


## Pettite

Ošlo uduplo

----------


## Ripcord

Ne znam tiče li se ta opomena konkretno rasprave na temu nezasitne bebe (zainteresirale ste me, pa sam išla tražiti), ali ako je, kao jedna majka koja je sina svojedobno satima držala na sisi jer je bio tipični muški ljenivac - povuče par puta pa zaspe, pa nakon odvajanja plače, pa ponavljamo krug, nemam nikakve namjere to ponovit s novim očekivanim članom.

Em sam imala gadnih problema s bradavicama, bila sam neispavana do bola (nisam mogla zaspati dok je ležao kraj mene iz straha da ga ne pritisnem ili nešto), te posljedično i nervozna - što inače nisam po prirodi, pa su me hormoni lupali da što sam takva i tako sam se vrtila u začaranom krugu. Mogu se ja s bebom (i danas velikim dječakom) mazit do uznemoglosti i tako stvoriti bliskost, ali kad pojede svoje, cica ide odmah van! I btw, ja sam hardkorašica koja će tu i tamo ostavit dijete kraj sebe u krevetu, al nećemo spavat zajedno, i ne mislim da sam zato hladnokrvna majka.

Tako da ako je o tome bila riječ, ne mogu se suglasit s moderatoricama, pogotovo jer nitko nije spominjao nasilno odvajanje od cice i ostavljanje jadne, gladne, uplakane bebe da plače satima.

----------


## Dijana

Pa nesporazum je i bio samo zbog onog topica, zar ne? Čitala sam ga bila i ja, iako se nisam javila, i nisam
se bila složila s tobom. Dugo sam tu i izuzetno cijenim rad savjetnica, zato.
Zapravo i nema "big picture", ima nešto što se nekome zamjeri, kao i evo ovo sad tebi.
Međutim, nema nitko ništa osobno protiv tebe, eto, u tom je sva istina.
Meni bi bilo drago da ostaneš i nastaviš se družiti sa nama.

Ajde, zanemari "ženice", zovi nas/mene  kako hoćeš, nećemo se sad referendumski izjašnjavat. :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Ripcord, nije ta tema, ali ne mogu sad tražit.

----------


## Ripcord

> Ripcord, nije ta tema, ali ne mogu sad tražit.


A dobro, onda ne mogu komentirat...

----------


## Pettite

> Ne znam tiče li se ta opomena konkretno rasprave na temu nezasitne bebe (zainteresirale ste me, pa sam išla tražiti), ali ako je, kao jedna majka koja je sina svojedobno satima držala na sisi jer je bio tipični muški ljenivac - povuče par puta pa zaspe, pa nakon odvajanja plače, pa ponavljamo krug, nemam nikakve namjere to ponovit s novim očekivanim članom.
> 
> Em sam imala gadnih problema s bradavicama, bila sam neispavana do bola (nisam mogla zaspati dok je ležao kraj mene iz straha da ga ne pritisnem ili nešto), te posljedično i nervozna - što inače nisam po prirodi, pa su me hormoni lupali da što sam takva i tako sam se vrtila u začaranom krugu. Mogu se ja s bebom (i danas velikim dječakom) mazit do uznemoglosti i tako stvoriti bliskost, ali kad pojede svoje, cica ide odmah van! I btw, ja sam hardkorašica koja će tu i tamo ostavit dijete kraj sebe u krevetu, al nećemo spavat zajedno, i ne mislim da sam zato hladnokrvna majka.
> 
> Tako da ako je o tome bila riječ, ne mogu se suglasit s moderatoricama, pogotovo jer nitko nije spominjao nasilno odvajanje od cice i ostavljanje jadne, gladne, uplakane bebe da plače satima.


Ripcord, koliko se sjećam...u toj sam temi rekla kako osobno ne mislim da je dobro (a kamoli zdravo) puštati dijete da spava/gricka/melja dojku četiri (pa i više sati) - u komadu, bez pauza...(zbog opasnosti od maceracije bradavica itd...na temi je pa ako koga zanima, slobodno pročita).
Da...vidiš. Na nju sam gotovo skroz zaboravila. Koga zanima, može virnuti i vidjeti kako je moja izjava prošla...I tko mi je ( i kako) održao lekciju. 

To je samo još jedan primjer koji govori u prilog striktnoj strukturi i strogoj netoleranciji.

----------


## pomikaki

Mislim da se radi o ovoj temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58835-Nezasitna-beba

----------


## pomikaki

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/36711-I...t=#post1757323 a ova je isto zanimljiva :Coffee:

----------


## Dijana

Pročitah i tu temu, hah, ne znam Petitte, zauzela si neki defanzivan stav, mogla si se jednostavno
ne složiti s Lindom i basta. 
Možda si navikla da si kao patronažna sestra autoritet, pa ti teško pada što te neko ispravlja u tvom
području..
Ne znam više šta bi ti rekla.

----------


## Pettite

Dakle ovako...(mislim da je doista došao red da ovo bude zadnji put kako se ponavljam). Ja sam otvorila ovu temu za moderatorice kako bih u najboljoj namjeri i bez imalo malicioznosti pokušala promijeniti njihov povremeni stav koji (po tko zna koji put uzaludno naglašavam!) nije upućen samo meni...nego je takvih primjera mnogo, mnogo više...

Zar bi (kako bih to potvrdila) sada na ovoj temi trebala linkati sve takve teme i primjere? Ta ima ih toliko...I nitko objektivan to ne može zanijekati. 
Ali ja ne mislim da je ova tema mjesto gdje bih se ja osobno trebala braniti...Čak se niti ne osjećam napadnutom. Osjećam jedino to da su moderatorice zaigrale na kartu povezivanja nekog sukoba s konkretne teme (koja ovdje uopće nije predmet) i mog tobožnjeg osobnog "svećenja"... :Grin:  Što, u biti, pametnom govori dovoljno samo za sebe...Kao i činjenica da se otad nisu oglasile. 
Govori i to da ja ne mogu pretpostaviti ništa drugo nego da sam svoj odgovor (vrlo indirektno, ali kristalno jasno) dobila...i  da će odnos prema forumašima na ovom forumu ostati nepromjenjen, ovako usavršen...i da neće tako skoro biti mjesta nikakvom poboljšanju. 
Sasvim je druga stvar to što to, po mom mišljenju, sasvim sigurno neće pomoći imidžu koji je (to je isto činjenica) počeo stjecati u krugovima žena...Što mi je, vjerovali ili ne, jako žao. :Sad: 

*Dijana*, neću se pokušati braniti vezano uz tvoju pretpostavku, jer u tome sasvim jamačno neću uspjeti. Mogu jedino reći kako mi je jako žao što sam na tebe ostavila takav dojam. :Sad:

----------


## bfamily

Pettite istina je što kažeš u prvom postu i to se ne odnosi samo na temu dojenja nego apsolutno svega.
Tako i ja razmišljam/osjećam otkad sam pronašla ovaj forum iako nisam direktno od nikog napadnuta.
Vidim da mnogih to smeta ali glavni "krivci" ne uviđaju svoje greške tj. ne tolerancija prema imalo drugačijima.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Ovo je najbolje moderirani forum na kojem sam ikada bila, a aktivno sudjelujem u ovakvim vrstama komunikacije već više od 11 godina.

----------


## oka

Ja ne stignem sve to čitati i proučavati, samo mogu reći da su Rode i moderatorice tu da pomognu i pravilno savjetuju one koje se jave i traže pomoć. Sve podkrijepe sa dokazima, tekstovima i literaturom...

Mi svi ostali sudjelujemo i dajemo svoje mišljenje, a ona osoba koja traži pomoć treba odvagnuti sama što će učiniti i čiji će savjet poslušati. 
Ne možemo sad mi tu toliko dugo tvrditi jedno dok se to ne prihvati,
tako nije niti u stvarnom životu. 
Npr. dok mi netko na glavi sjedi dok ne prihvatim njegovo mišljenje, NE, savjetuj me, kaži mi svoje mišljenje za koje misliš da je u redu, a JA ću odlučiti što je za mene dobro, a što ne.

Znači ti si patronažna sestra, ok, imaš svoje znanje i kaži svoje mišljenje, stoj iza toga ako ne želiš možda i priznati da možda i griješiš, upoće to nema veze, to je tvoje mišljenje i stav, a isto tako moderatorice i savjetnice imaju svoje stavove i znanja, prihvati to kao takvo, jer tako je i u stvarnom životu. 

Ipak je ovo Rodin forum na kojem one moderiraju, savjetuju.
Odgovorne su za dane savjete... i jednostavno moraju braniti svoje stavove i saznanja koje su stekle.... moraju ostale ispravljati ako su savjeti krivi...jer ipak je nekakva odgovornost na njima, a dok ti pak djeluješ na svojem području kao patronažna, daješ sve od sebe da pomogneš i tamo je tvoja zadnja....

Treba jednostavno prihvatiti to na taj način i sve će biti lakše  :Smile: 

Ah nadam se da nisam previše filozofirala.... :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> Što, u biti, pametnom govori dovoljno samo za sebe...


ok, prihvaćam da nisam dovoljno pametna, ali očekujem da se konkretno kaže u čemu je problem.

neki, nekada, negdje... nije mi dovoljno.
molim te da "upreš prstom" u našu netoleranciju.
tako ćemo lakše rješavati "sukobe" i neslaganja.

----------


## Pettite

> ok, prihvaćam da nisam dovoljno pametna, ali očekujem da se konkretno kaže u čemu je problem.
> 
> neki, nekada, negdje... nije mi dovoljno.
> molim te da "upreš prstom" u našu netoleranciju.
> tako ćemo lakše rješavati "sukobe" i neslaganja.


Budući da se ne slažem sa tobom i držim da si dovoljno pametna...molim te da pročitaš ponovo moj prvi post. To će biti sasvim dovoljno.

----------


## puntica

> Ekstremizam u smislu opće striktne i krute strukture, koja uzrokuje da se običnim ženicama često nepotrebno daju packe...*uskraćuje im se osnovno pravo da budu malo drugačije. Da misle svojom glavom, osjećaju svojom dušom, prate i osluškuju vlastite instinkte vezane uz vlastito dijete*...


 ja bih te molila da daš primjer za ovo, please
jer meni se čini da je baš suprotno, da se potiće 'ženice' da misle svojom glavom, a ne da rade/misle nešto samo zato što im je netko tako rekao.
ali, jedno je misliti svojom glavom a drugo je širiti dezinformacije. 
ja sam jednom dobila packu (ok, više puta  :Laughing: ) i to zapravo s pravom. prvi put je to bilo na nekom topiku na dojenju gdje je netko tražio savjet, ja sam savjetovala na temelju svog iskustva. dobila sam packu da mi je dugo bilo neugodno (ali packu s pravom, jer ja, za razliku od savjetnice koja me je pacnula, nisam dotičnu forumašicu pitala više info o problemu, jer da jesam nikad joj ne bih savjetovala ono što jesam. bila sam zelena)
drugi put sam isto tako slično napisala na pravnim savjetima. i opet krivo. i opet packa.

ali zato sam na filozofskom ili na izazovima roditeljstva, ili na bilo kojem pdf gdje se ne traže konkretni (stručni) savjeti (od savjetnica i/ili pravnica) trkeljala što god me bilo volja a da me nitko nije pacnuo. ne kažem da su se svi složili sa mnom, jer nisu, ali smo lijepo raspravljali, svatko sa svojim argumentima dok nam nije dojadilo


na referendumu glasam protiv ženica  :Cool:

----------


## Demi

potpisujem Oku.

----------


## Pettite

> ja bih te molila da daš primjer za ovo, please
> jer meni se čini da je baš suprotno, *da se potiće 'ženice' da misle svojom glavom, a ne da rade/misle nešto samo zato što im je netko tako rekao.*


Doista?

Traženog primjera radi...

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58835-Nezasitna-beba

- ili je usmjeravati majke da je jedini ispravni način držati dijete na dojci 24/7 ...bez pauza, ako ono to tako želi...? 
Ne znam...meni se čini da je žena u ovoj konkretnoj temi (kao i mnoge druge koje su se složile sa njom, čak i izuzevši moje mišljenje o tome) osjetile da to ipak ne bi trebalo biti tako...Dakle, pokušale su misliti svojom glavom i osluhnuti svoj instinkt...Na moju izjavu stigla je jasna poruka...Da sam u potpunosti u krivu.

Dezinformiram. :Grin: 




> ali zato sam na filozofskom ili na izazovima roditeljstva, ili na bilo kojem pdf gdje se ne traže konkretni (stručni) savjeti (od savjetnica i/ili pravnica) trkeljala što god me bilo volja a da me nitko nije pacnuo. ne kažem da su se svi složili sa mnom, jer nisu, ali smo lijepo raspravljali, svatko sa svojim argumentima dok nam nije dojadilo
> na referendumu glasam protiv ženica


Uz dužno poštovanje, ( i uz potpuno shvaćanje onoga što si svojim primjerom htjela razjasniti...) kada je riječ konkretno o dojenju, ne mislim da sam laik koji se petlja na tuđe područje...Da mislim, sasvim sigurno ne bih radila posao koji radim...dezinformirala i činila zlo jadnim ženama po terenu, i još za to primala plaću.
Toliko bezobrazna ne bih se usudila biti.




> na referendumu glasam protiv ženica


Ispričavam se, u tom slučaju i tebi. Doista nisam imala namjeru tako grozno vrijeđati.

----------


## marta

Pettite, na medicinskom fakultetu u Splitu radi dr. med. Irena Zakarija Grković, IBCLC; i na katedri za obiteljsku medicinu organizira tecajeve o laktaciji i dojenju za medicinsko osoblje koji se boduju.

----------


## Pettite

> Pettite, na medicinskom fakultetu u Splitu radi dr. med. Irena Zakarija Grković, IBCLC; i na katedri za obiteljsku medicinu organizira tecajeve o laktaciji i dojenju za medicinsko osoblje koji se boduju.


Hvala na informaciji, sa tim sam upoznata...
No, zar su relevantni samo - i isključivo tečajevi koji se *zvanično* boduju u udruzi Roda? Ili oni koje ista jedino uvažava? 

I zašto, zaboga, mene zadužuju da educiram i pomažem žene po terenu, ako ja bez tih bodova nisam za to osposobljena? I ništa mi se ne priznaje? 

Iskreno, mnogo bi mi lakše bilo obaviti jedan tečajčić nego više puta mjesečno, (i to otkad sam zaposlena), sudjelovat u seminarima (neke i organizirati) koji se tiču tematike pre i postnatalnog perioda trudnica, rodilja i djece, te na na kojima nerijetko gostuju pedijatri, primarijusi, nutricionisti i ostali iz tog "podmiljea" zdravstvene skrbi iz svih područja RH?

Bi definitivno.

----------


## Pettite

Zašto mi se čini da bi ovo mogao postati topić u kojem će mi se objašnjavati kako sam - ja, osobno, nestručna i nekompetentna?
Topić u kojem sam tema - ja?
U kojoj je važna moja profesija? 
I eventualni sukobi iz prijašnjih tema u kojima sam sudjelovala?

Mame o kojima pričam nisu moje struke, niti su upućene u moje doživljaje na ovom forumu...Pa ipak, bile su bitan triger u mojoj inspiraciji da pokrenem ovakvu temu...jer su se susretale sa problemom koji sam i sama uočila i na njega ovim putem ukazala...

Ovo o čemu, čini se, počinjemo pričati doista nema veze sa mojom uvodnom temom.

----------


## marta

Totalno je uvredljivo Rodinu edukaciju za savjetnice nazvati tečajčićem.

----------


## Pettite

> Totalno je uvredljivo Rodinu edukaciju za savjetnice nazvati tečajčićem.


Kao i ne obaziravši se na moju profesiju insinuirati da mi je potreban kako bi se moja riječ uopće uzimala u obzir, i kako bih dobila plaću za posao koji obavljam.

----------


## Pettite

Nisam zaista došla vrijeđati...osporavati, niti biti osporena. Okosnica je onoga što sam htjela reći u uvodnom postu. Sad se pitam zašto sam uopće pisala ijedan više...

Kako bih izbjegla daljnje prepucavanje koje je (sudeći po atmosferi koja je u nastajanjju) vrlo izvjesno, a kojem na ovoj temi stvarno ne vidim svrhu, reći ću još jedino da sam nepopravljivi optimist - i valjda se samo iz tog razloga nadam da će nekome ipak doći do duše (makar intimno, bez da to ikada javno prizna) što sam zapravo željela postići, i da će taj netko možda iz tog razloga ubuduće uspješnije nadilaziti ego kada susretne neistomišljenika, i biti makar mrvu tolerantniji.  

Unatoč tome što je iscrpno educiran *Rodin savjetnik*.  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Uz dužno poštovanje, ( i uz potpuno shvaćanje onoga što si svojim primjerom htjela razjasniti...) kada je riječ konkretno o dojenju, ne mislim da sam laik koji se petlja na tuđe područje...Da mislim, sasvim sigurno ne bih radila posao koji radim...dezinformirala i činila zlo jadnim ženama po terenu, i još za to primala plaću.
> Toliko bezobrazna ne bih se usudila biti.


pettite, uz dužno poštovanje, ali nisi shvatila što sam htjela reći. a htjela sam reći da na pdf-u dojenje možeš vrlo lijepo zaraditi packu ako dijeliš krive informacije ili poluinformacije ili slično (nemoj sad odmah skočiti da si ti patronažna i da ne možeš pogriješiti u ničemu nego nastavi čitati, please). po meni je u tvom prvom postu na toj temi sporno to što ti podrazumijevaš da svi znaju neke 'osnovne' stvari a ti im daješ 'dodatne' savjete. npr. napisala si 


> Pokušaj joj nježno kada se umiri vaditi bradavicu iz usta.


 što je super savjet ako znaš da:
1. moraš si pomagati npr. prstom jer ako 'nježno' vadiš bradavicu iz usta dok je još vakum, onda to nije ni najmanje nježno
2. ne vadiš samo bradavicu
Jasno mi je da se tebi točke 1 i 2 podrazumijevaju, ali, vjeruj mi, ne podrazumijevaju ih svi. i onda netko pročita tvoj post, i vidi da si patronažna sestra, i napravi točno kako si napisala i onda...problemi jer bradavica hoćeš-nećeš nastrada.
a tvoja namjera najbolja. tvoje znanje vrhunsko. ali...tvoj pedagoški pristup malo upitan.

nemoj se ljutit, ne govorim ti iz zloće ili bilo čega takvog, samo bih te molila da se zapitaš na koji način širiš to svoje znanje. jer način je skoro jednako bitan kao i znanje. možeš znati sve ali ako svoje znanje ne znaš prenijeti ništa ti ono ne vrijedi (ovo se ne odnosi na tebe nego je općenita tvrdnja)

i probaj shvatiti da nije svaka kritika napad, nego da može biti i dobronamjerna

----------


## apricot

hajdemo ne pretvarati ovaj topic u raspravu o jednoj osobi i o jednom "slučaju".
prigovor je, čini se, išao u širem smislu; odnosio se na komunikaciju osoblja prema forumašicama koje nisu članice Udruge - općenito. (Pettite, jesam li dobro shvatila?).

meni se baš čini kako je atmosfera odlična u zadnje vrijeme i drago mi je zbog toga.

doista se trudimo biti otvorene prema novopridošlom članicama i vjerujem kako u većini slučajeva i pazimo da se i druge starije korisnice prema njima odnose primjereno. vrlo često i brišemo agresivne postove jer osjećamo potrebu različite komunikacije prema onima koje su tek došle, u odnosu na one koje već dugo ovdje pišu.

naravno da se dogodi da i neka od nas nema stpljenja, da nečiji post doživi kao provokaciju, onu koja je post napisala kao patronizirajuću ili podrugljivu...
ali to je normalno u svakoj komunikaciji, pa tako i u ovoj virtualnoj.

nadam se kako time ne možemo značajno narušiti "imidž" koji Roda ima.
jednako kao što i vjerujem kako je određeni broj ljudi stvorio sliku o Rodi na temelju prilično irelevantnih stvari...

teško je svima ugoditi...

----------


## puntica

> Unatoč tome što je iscrpno educiran *Rodin savjetnik*.


sori, moram te ispraviti RODINA SAVJETNICA, nema roda savjetnika za dojenje  :Grin:

----------


## Pettite

> sori, moram te ispraviti RODINA SAVJETNICA, nema roda savjetnika za dojenje


Vizavi ispravka  :Grin:  Na certifikatu se titulira isključivo u ženskom rodu? Onda bi bilo doista duhovito kada bi koji mačo poželio dobiti svoj primjerak.  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> Vizavi ispravka  Na certifikatu se titulira isključivo u ženskom rodu? Onda bi bilo doista duhovito kada bi koji mačo poželio dobiti svoj primjerak.


Dosta teško, savjetnice moraju imati osobno iskustvo u dojenju. :Aparatic:

----------


## winnerica

Moram se tu ubaciti s malo humora: kako dojim tandem - moja starija curka dok čeka red na cike ponekad se okrene na tatine i uporno pokušava doći do mlijeka  :Wink:  . Istina, tati je smiješno, neki put mu bude nje i žao, uglavnom mogao bi postati jedan od prvih savjetnika za dojenje ;-D

Što se tiće ovog foruma ja sam s njim super zadovoljna i da je drugačiji nebi bio Rodin forum. Meni je osobno jaaako pomogao, iako sam već bila mama s dosta staža i nešto staža s dojenjem, da ozbiljno pristupim dojenju druge, a sada i treće bebe, i to uspješno! Isto tako sam ovdje našla pregršt informacija koje sam uzela ozbiljno na znanje (vezano uz npr. dohranu, platnene pelene, platnene uloške, odgoj djece i sl.) i koje su se pokazale zaista pravim informacijama.

----------


## litala

nisam citala topice koji se spominju kao "sporni". htjela bih se osvrnuti na ono sto pettite pise u svom prvom postu...

i mislim da si, pettite, fulala cijeli fudbal (sori sto ponavljam, al dobro sjedne ta uzrecica  :Wink: )...


ovo je forum udruge roda. udruge koja ima svoju viziju i "misiju" u ovom drustvu. cilj je ovog foruma - edukacija. i to ne bilo kakva edukacija, nego prvenstveno edukacija o temama, problematici, podrucjima djelovanja udruge. o roditeljstvu, odgoju, sigurnosti u prometu, trudnoci, porodu, dojenju, zdravlju djece i ostalim "stvarima" kojima se udruga bavi. 

to je razlog "razlicitosti" ovog foruma od bilo kojeg drugog roditeljskog foruma. ovaj je forum - forum s vizijom. nije obicno chataliste i mjesto razmjene recepata (iako jest i to, al sporedno). nije mjesto prepucavanja i nadglasavanja. ovo je mjesto edukacije, ucenja, sirenja vidika, propitivanja i promjene misljenja. ovo je forum s misijom.

i to sto ti, pettite (a vjerojatno i jos ponetko), imas osjecaj da se ovdje ne moze/smije biti "drugaciji" - nije bez razloga. ovdje ne mozes o svakoj temi napisati bilo sto i - ostati "ziv". ovdje zadnja mora biti u skladu s rodinom vizijom. to ne znaci da se svi s tom vizijom moraju slagati, da svoje misljenje ne mogu iskazati - upravo suprotno - ovdje se  potice da se napise, argumentira, objasni zasto se tako misli i cini, jer isto to rade i moderatori, clanovi udruge (kad istupaju ispred nje) - argumentiraju i potkrjepljuju ono sto pisu. to je ono cemu ovaj forum sluzi - da sto veci broj roditelja i zainteresiranih dobije sto vise relevantnih i potkrepljenih informacija. jer u bogatstvu informacija i mogucnosti lezi sloboda ispravnog izbora. i jer misija ovog foruma nije da educira one koji ionako isto misle - cilj je educirati sve zainteresirane. pogotovo one koji u odredjenim "podrucjima" postupaju pogresno.

i ti mozes ovdje doci i reci da nesto rjesavas na ovakav ili onakav nacin. al ne mozes ocekivati da ce udruga (jer moderatori su glas udruge) - u situacijama kad je tvoj nacin nekompatibilan s preporukama koje udruga zastupa - preci preko toga. jer ne moze. mora reagirati. mora upozoriti svakog onog koji dodje na forum i kaze - ah, sto? pa ja svoju djecu vec 7 godina vozam nevezane do obliznjeg ducana, nikad im nista nije bilo! - tu mora skociti moderator i upozoriti kako je od zivotne vaznosti za dijete da se koristi autosjedalica uvijek i bez iznimke, te da je protivno vazecim zakonima ne koristenje iste... mora upozoriti svakog onog koji dodje i napise - ah, svasta! pa i ja sam jela grah s nepunih pet mjeseci, nista mi nije, isto tako i sa svojim djetetom postupam! - mora skociti moderator i napisati koje su i kakve preporuke svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i pedijatara...


i jos nesto - ono sto udruga promovira, sto cini sukus cijele te "spike" oko edukacije i sirenja znanja i korisnih spoznaja - nije skup anegdotalnih iskustava i subjektivnih misljenja grupe roditelja koji su udrugu osnovali i (nesto vece) grupe roditelja (i zainteresiranih) koji udrugu cine u ovom trenutku. to su znanja i stavovi koje, da, bira udruga, ali su saznanja eminentnih svjetskih strucnjaka i institucija, saznanja koja imaju svoje uporiste i teziste i za koje udruga smatra da su od vaznosti za roditeljstvo u hrvatskoj danas.

----------


## kljucic

*litala* svaka čast! Predobar post!

----------


## Ripcord

> to je razlog "razlicitosti" ovog foruma od bilo kojeg drugog roditeljskog foruma. ovaj je forum - forum s vizijom. nije obicno chataliste i mjesto razmjene recepata (iako jest i to, al sporedno). nije mjesto prepucavanja i nadglasavanja. ovo je mjesto edukacije, ucenja, sirenja vidika, propitivanja i promjene misljenja. ovo je forum s misijom.
> 
> i to sto ti, pettite (a vjerojatno i jos ponetko), imas osjecaj da se ovdje ne moze/smije biti "drugaciji" - nije bez razloga. ovdje ne mozes o svakoj temi napisati bilo sto i - ostati "ziv". ovdje zadnja mora biti u skladu s rodinom vizijom. 
> napisati koje su i kakve preporuke svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i pedijatara...
> 
> i jos nesto - ono sto udruga promovira, sto cini sukus cijele te "spike" oko edukacije i sirenja znanja i korisnih spoznaja - nije skup anegdotalnih iskustava i subjektivnih misljenja grupe roditelja koji su udrugu osnovali i (nesto vece) grupe roditelja (i zainteresiranih) koji udrugu cine u ovom trenutku. to su znanja i stavovi koje, da, bira udruga, ali su saznanja eminentnih svjetskih strucnjaka i institucija, saznanja koja imaju svoje uporiste i teziste i za koje udruga smatra da su od vaznosti za roditeljstvo u hrvatskoj danas.


Vidiš, istina je sve što si napisala iako osobno nisam uopće nikad razmišljala o tome - da je ovaj forum ustvari medij rodinih stavova. 

Većina ljudi s kojima sam ja okružena i družim se nema dobro mišljenje o Rodi općenito, jer izuzevši neke akcije udrugu smatraju krutom i ekstremističkom. Kad sam se odnedavno pridružila forumu učinila sam to prevenstveno kako bih chatala s drugim trudnicama i majkama. Ne mislim da sve znam o majčinstvu i trudnoći, daleko od toga, ali s velikim dijelom onoga što Roda propagira nisam suglasna, pa nemam ni potrebe ići na topice na kojima se o tome raspravlja i busati se u prsa da ja imam drukčije mišljenje i neću postupati isto kao drugi. Dosad nisam bila napadana zbog onoga što sam pisala, što, kao što napomenuh, ima ponajviše veze s činjenicom da na velik broj topica ne idem, jer sam odrasla osoba koja je prerasla borbu s vjetrenjačama i borbu protiv 'establishment'-a u kojem se nalazim (konkretno ovdje rodinog). 

Iz istog razloga, pročitala sam tek nekoliko tema na stranicama Roda, a to da ima hrpa različitih stručnih mišljenja o istim temama diljem svijeta, mogu pjevati i ptice na grani. Pa kako meni netko može tvrditi da stručnjaci tvrde da je ovo i ovo ispravno, tako i ja mogu sigurno naći i stručnjake suprotnih mišljenja. S dosta takvih suprotstavljenih mišljenja i mirenja istih se bakćem na poslu, pa nemam potrebe to činiti i u privatno vrijeme.

Ponavljam, ja sam ovdje prvenstveno zbog slušanja i prenošenja osobnih iskustava i spoznaja, a ne zbog eminentnih svjetskih stručnjaka i institucija, pa dok mogu dobiti prvonavedeno, ja zadovoljna  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> izuzevši neke akcije udrugu smatraju krutom i ekstremističkom


Ripcord, nisi dugo ovdje, ali mi se čini kako si se dobro snašla i kako su te "stare" forumašice odlično prihvatile.

Pa sada ti reci, jesmo li doista krute i ekstremne ili nas nazivaju takvima zato što zagovaramo stvari koje možda nisu u skladu sa nečijim već izgrađenim stavovima?
U čemu se očituje taj naš ekstremizam i krutost?
Silimo li ikoga i na što?

----------


## bfamily

Meni samo nije jasno kako se misli educirati žene, ako se odmah "zaskočiti" na svakog tko kaže išta protiv ili jednostavno drugačije od rodinih savjeta.
Jer čovječe kad počnete napadati tome nema kraja. I onda većinom napadnute odu, mislim, tko nebi.
Zašto onda jednostavno niste ostavili samo internet stranicu Rode s cijelim nizem informacija iz svih područja trudnoće, roditeljstva i sl. bez foruma pa neka se ljudi informiraju. Čemu forum ako se ne može ništa reći???

----------


## MoMo

ja nemem dojam da se ne moze reci ali ako neko napise nesto sto nije u skladu sa vizijom/misijom udruge jasno mi je zasto se reagira. Ja ne pisem previse ali jako puno citam i jakooo puno sam naucila tu na forumu, saznala stvari za koje sasvim sigurno bez ovog forume, prtala i uduruge nikada ne bih bila u prilici saznati (cak i na receptima  :Smile:  maslac od ljesnjaka rules ) -i zbog stvari koje je litala tako lijepo srocila ja volim ovaj forum i zato sam tako "dugo" tu. Vidjela sam mnogop foruma koji su "liberalniji" uvjetno receno ali to nije bio moj đir.

----------


## Pettite

> Zašto onda jednostavno niste ostavili samo internet stranicu Rode s cijelim nizem informacija iz svih područja trudnoće, roditeljstva i sl. bez foruma pa neka se ljudi informiraju. *Čemu forum* ako se ne može ništa reći???


Ovo je vrlo interesantna misao. :Klap:  I meni je sve manje jasna svrha forsiranja "tradicionalne" forumske strukture...Mogao se jednostavno formirati dio Rodinog portala u kojem će sve neuke žene ( laici, ilitiga - apsolutno svi koji nisu završili tečaj  :Grin: ) postavljati pitanja, na koje će dobijati odgovore Rodinih savjetnica :Klap: 
Čemu išta drugo?

 Mislim, ako ćemo već svi ponavljati jedno te isto (bez miješanja_ vlastitih iskustava, dojmova, ideja i mišljenja_) nema potrebe za virtualnim prostorom za "laike"...

----------


## Pettite

> jesmo li doista krute i ekstremne *ili nas nazivaju takvima zato što zagovaramo stvari koje možda nisu u skladu sa nečijim već izgrađenim stavovima*?
> U čemu se očituje taj naš ekstremizam i krutost?
> Silimo li ikoga i na što?


Ja nekako stječem dojam da vi u principu vjerujete da je problem tamo gdje vam ga je naprigodnije smjestiti... :Grin: 

Objektivno...da...djelomično jest istina da ima onih koji su kruti po svojoj strani, u svojim krajnostima...I koji nauku svojih baka i majki smatraju svetim pismom...Takvima zbilja jeste apstraktni i naporni i  iz tog vas razloga smatraju nepoželjnim...

No vjerujte, mnogo je i onih koji se u načelu slažu sa većinom stvari koje zagovarate i promovirate...No ne sviđa im se vaš katkad suptilno nadmen i patronizirajući stav. Stav u kojem s visoka sasijecate bilo koga tko ne mantra identično po vašem (iliti copy-paste-a).
Taj dio uporno negirate.
Naprosto kategorički odbijate priznati da je nešto i u vašem pristupu...i to je ono što je meni osobno, najinteresantnije.

Ta i najveći stručnjaci ovoga svijete ( iz bilo kojeg područja znanosti), ako su mudri i racionalni, priznaju da nisu bogomdani u potpunosti...Da katkad griješe...Mudro katkad dopuštaju da dođu u doticaj s tuđim iskustvima...mišljenjima i idejama...kako bi možda nešto više naučili...Nešto novo otkrili.

----------


## Pettite

> ovo je *forum udruge roda.udruge koja ima svoju viziju i "misiju"* u ovom drustvu. *cilj je ovog foruma - edukacija*.


A da? No, čemu struktura foruma u kojem će međusobno komunicirati laici, ako je isključiva misija edukacija? Ne bi li palicu trebali držati onda isključivo rodini edukatori - oni koji jedini imaju pravo informirati (jer to jedini čine tako savršeno i nepogrešivo) ? 




> i to ne bilo kakva edukacija, nego prvenstveno edukacija o temama, problematici, podrucjima djelovanja udruge. o roditeljstvu, odgoju, sigurnosti u prometu, trudnoci, porodu, dojenju, zdravlju djece i ostalim "stvarima" kojima se udruga bavi.


...koji su sasvim jasno izloženi, te i više nego podrobno objašnjeni na vrlo vidljivom mjestu - Rodinom portalu.





> i to sto ti, pettite (a vjerojatno i jos ponetko), imas osjecaj da se ovdje ne moze/smije biti "drugaciji" - nije bez razloga. ovdje ne mozes o svakoj temi napisati bilo sto i - ostati "ziv".


Dobro, i gdje ja onda griješim ako kažem da su sve laičke slobode ograničene, da je samocenzura presudna filozofija za opstanak i da je kruta forma ono što se ovdje slijepo poštuje...te da je mišljenje pojedinca (ukoliko je imalo drugačije) krajnje nepoželjno?




> ovdje *zadnja mora biti u skladu s rodinom vizijom*. to ne znaci da se svi s tom vizijom moraju slagati, da svoje misljenje ne mogu iskazati - upravo suprotno - ovdje se  potice da se napise, argumentira, objasni zasto se tako misli i cini, jer isto to rade i moderatori, clanovi udruge (kad istupaju ispred nje) - argumentiraju i potkrjepljuju ono sto pisu.


U pravilu to rade copy-paste-ajući ligine regule i linkirajući. A to je (i ptice na grani znaju) jedino što uvažavaju kao valjani argument...

Mislim, objasni... :Grin:  Kako biti u pravu ako


> ovdje [B]zadnja mora biti u skladu s rodinom vizijom ?


 :Grin:  ??

----------


## litala

@prvo:

struktura foruma sluzi interakciji. odakle ideja da je ono sto roda promovira uklesano u kamenu? udruga djeluje devet punih godina i - naravno - mijenja, dodaje, unaprjedjuje, prilagodjuje i konstantno radi na svojoj viziji... dobar dio promjena inicira se upravo u interakciji s korisnicima, a forum je jedan od nacina interakcije udruge i korisnika.

kao sto ono sto udruga "propagira" mijenja percepciju ostalih korisnika foruma, tako i udruga mijenja nacine, naglaske, putanje... valjda je u redu reci da ne stojimo u mjestu, vec idemo naprijed?

@drugo:

repetitio est mater studiorum  :Smile:  i udruga je odlucila da portal ne bude jedino mjesto edukacije i izvor informacija, vec da je hrvatskoj javnosti koristan i interaktivan "medij" kao sto je forum. ne razumijem sto bi ikome smetali nacini na koje je netko drugi odlucio pruzati svoje usluge? forum, kao ni portal, nisu "obvezni" i nitko nije prisiljen na njima sudjelovati. udruga koristi i druge oblike promocije svojih ciljeva, nacina i vizija (brosure, naljepnice, bedzevi, plakati, jumbo-plakati, istupi u raznim medijima...)

@trece:

tvoj pojam "opstanka" na ovom forumu je, rekla bih, vrlo subjektivan. koliko ja pratim (a pratim), ima prekonekoliko korisnika foruma koji nisu bas na "ti" sa svime onime sto udruga podrzava, i jasno i glasno o tome progovaraju. isto tako postoji odredjeni broj korisnika koji prije ili kasnije "odustanu" od foruma - iz ovih ili onih razloga. meni to izgleda sasvim normalno. ne vjerujem da bas postoji ijedan internetski forum (ili bilo kakvo real-life neobavezno druzenje) kod kojeg je uobicajeno apsolutno 100postotno slaganje svih ukljucenih i gdje ne dolazi do "rasipanja" istih?

@cetvrto i peto:

opet se vracam na isto - ovo je forum udruge roda. ne razumijem sto ti tu nije jasno? isla bi na forum u vlasnistvu udruge koja promovira zastitu zivotinja i pisala bi tamo kako smatras da je sasvim u redu uzgajati zivotinje kako bi se na njima testirale kozmeticke inovacije (za ljudsku uporabu) i ocekivala da ti nitko ne kontrira i ne navodi linkove i misljenja strucnjaka kako je to okrutno, nepotrebno, ovakvo ili onakvo? sto bi ocekivala? da ce ti reci - pa, da, sto smeta, nek se izmuce i izmasakriraju tisuce i tisuce zivotinja ako ce to nekoj od nas smanjiti dvije-tri borice oko ociju? napisala bi tamo kako tebi bas odgovara krzno oko vrata i sta oni tamo palamude da zivotinje ne sluze za ukras? evo, ne razumijem. ako mozes, molim te - pojasni mi.


i jos jedno samo, da dodam. tebi nitko ne brani da imas svoje misljenje. niti ikome. al na ovom forumu, u onim pitanjima koji se direktno doticu djelovanja udruge - rijec udruge mora biti glasnija. mozes li to shvatiti? da se, recimo - ti, kao "obicna" gradjanka (koja je patronazna sestra) i, recimo, apri, kao "obicna" gradjanka (koja je rodina savjetnica za dojenje) - nadjete negdje drugdje u virtualnom svijetu, na, recimo, nekom drugom roditeljskom forumu ili na index.hr-u, npr. - vasa bi dva misljenja o tome treba li ikako tijekom trudnoce pripremati bradavice za dojenje (u medjuvremenu procitala pokoju temu  :Wink: ) bila jednako glasna.

da se sretnete u parku i popricate o tome - oba vasa misljenja bila bi jednako glasna.

na rodinom forumu - ne mogu biti.

na rodinoj skoli za dojenje - ne mogu biti.

na bilo kojem dogadjaju koji organizira udruga roda i gdje ce apri nastupiti kao clanica udruge i savjetnica za dojenje - ne mogu biti.

----------


## litala

> Meni samo nije jasno kako se misli educirati žene, ako se odmah "zaskočiti" na svakog tko kaže išta protiv ili jednostavno drugačije od rodinih savjeta.
> Jer čovječe kad počnete napadati tome nema kraja. I onda većinom napadnute odu, mislim, tko nebi.
> Zašto onda jednostavno niste ostavili samo internet stranicu Rode s cijelim nizem informacija iz svih područja trudnoće, roditeljstva i sl. bez foruma pa neka se ljudi informiraju. Čemu forum ako se ne može ništa reći???



vec je puno puta o tim "napadima" bilo rijeci.

pa ponavljam i ja - ako igdje vidis da je itko ikoga napao - prijavi post. i ako se radi o korisnicima koji nisu clanovi udruge, a pogotovo ako imas dojam da je post nekog od osoblja foruma ili clanova udruge (doduse, nemamo obvezu imati u potpisu da smo clanovi udruge) bio napadacki i neprimjeren.


prijavljujte te sporne postove, zasto to ne radite? zasto samo gledate i sutite i onda, periodicki, ovako istresate kako toga ima "puno" i "stalno" se ponavlja? kako ocekujete da ce se ista promijeniti ako ni vi, koji vidite da je nesto "u neskladu", nemate potrebu ukazati na to onda i onako kako treba?

----------


## Ripcord

> Ripcord, nisi dugo ovdje, ali mi se čini kako si se dobro snašla i kako su te "stare" forumašice odlično prihvatile.
> 
> Pa sada ti reci, jesmo li doista krute i ekstremne ili nas nazivaju takvima zato što zagovaramo stvari koje možda nisu u skladu sa nečijim već izgrađenim stavovima?
> U čemu se očituje taj naš ekstremizam i krutost?
> Silimo li ikoga i na što?


Kao što sam već istaknula, ja nisam imala neugodnih iskustava niti sam doživjela da su me zbog mojih stavova napadali ili popljuvali. No isto tako, napomenula sam da nisam niti išla na neke teme o kojima imam dijametralno suprotna mišljenja od većine forumašica. Neke takve teme sam čitala, jer me zanima zbog čega je nečiji stav takav, ali ako je moj ostao isti, ne vidim smisao da se na n-toj stranici rasprave uključim i kažem svoj stav kojeg, vrlo izgledno, nitko neće ni komentirati, osim ako nije napisan u izrazito 'uličnom' stilu, čemu nisam vična.

No taj ekstremizam na van mnogi povezuju s nekom općom slikom rodinih članica kao ljevičarki koje bi najradije 'zgromile pogledom' svaku ženu vjeruje recimo u dude, flašice, pampersice, i raznoraznih starinskih običaja prema kojima su naše majke (ne bih išla tako daleko do baka-korijena) postupale s nama kad smo bile male, a koje te danas mlade žene (inače sve smo visokoobrazovane i načitane, čisto da se zna da imamo pristup informacijama i tražimo ih, te se sve proglašavamo feministicama i promičemo ženska ljudska prava) odlučuju primjenjivati i ne smatraju ih lošima. Stječe se dojam u javnosti da su edukatorice protiv većine 'old school' pravila postupanja s djetetom, a bilo kakvo jako protivljenje i protestiranje protiv nečega stvara imidž ekstremizma.

----------


## apricot

ne znam što da ti kažem osim da u Rodi ima žena koje nisu dojile, koje djeci stavljaju pampersice, koje koriste dude i bočice, koje su započele s dohranom prije navršenog šestoga mjeseca...
misliš li da bismo funkcionirale ovako kako funkcioniramo kada bismo se dijelile na one koje se drže onoga što Roda zagovara i na one druge?

i, upravo obrnuto... rekla bih kako mi jako poštujemo "old school": dojenje, platnene pelene, nošenje djeteta uz tijelo... sve je to nešto što pripada nekoj tradiciji i standardu.

----------


## Ripcord

*apricot* samo sam navela stav drugih, ne svoj. Meni je moja mama u prvoj trudnoći davala super savjete i većine sam se pridžavala (bila sam prilično mlada, a i nije internet još tada uzeo maha niti sam ga imala doma), al i inače mi je mama zakon i isto možda malo 'ispred svojeg vremena', tako da sam se tih nekih njezinih old-school savjeta i iskustava pridžavala i sad u drugoj trudnoći i nastaviti ću i s drugim mališanom kad dođe.

----------


## marijanada

> @prvo:
> 
> struktura foruma sluzi interakciji. odakle ideja da je ono sto roda promovira uklesano u kamenu? udruga djeluje devet punih godina i - naravno - mijenja, dodaje, unaprjedjuje, prilagodjuje i konstantno radi na svojoj viziji... dobar dio promjena inicira se upravo u interakciji s korisnicima, a forum je jedan od nacina interakcije udruge i korisnika.
> 
> kao sto ono sto udruga "propagira" mijenja percepciju ostalih korisnika foruma, tako i udruga mijenja nacine, naglaske, putanje... valjda je u redu reci da ne stojimo u mjestu, vec idemo naprijed?
> 
> @drugo:
> 
> repetitio est mater studiorum  i udruga je odlucila da portal ne bude jedino mjesto edukacije i izvor informacija, vec da je hrvatskoj javnosti koristan i interaktivan "medij" kao sto je forum. ne razumijem sto bi ikome smetali nacini na koje je netko drugi odlucio pruzati svoje usluge? forum, kao ni portal, nisu "obvezni" i nitko nije prisiljen na njima sudjelovati. udruga koristi i druge oblike promocije svojih ciljeva, nacina i vizija (brosure, naljepnice, bedzevi, plakati, jumbo-plakati, istupi u raznim medijima...)
> ...


Ovdje je stvarno sve jasno rečeno. Zar nakon ovog posta trebaju još dodatna objašnjenja? 
Meni je savršeno jasno što je udruga Roda, zašto je osnovana, koliki je dosadašnji doprinos društvu dala angažmanom svojih članova, čemu služi Rodin forum i kako funkcionira...
Na svijetu još uvijek nema ništa što je čovjek osmislio, a da potpuno idealno funkcionira, pa zašto bi Roda ili njen forum to morali biti kada svi znamo da je to nemoguće???
Čemu gubiti svoje vrijeme i angažman neprestalno se opravdavajući pojedincima koji od drveta na vide šumu?
Ne kažem da ne treba ukazivati na svakojake nepravilnosti ili netoleranciju, ali to se onda radi argumentirano sa stvarnim činjenicama, a ne nekakvim uopćenim imaginarnim opisima situacija.

----------


## sirius

> No taj ekstremizam na van mnogi povezuju s nekom općom slikom rodinih članica kao ljevičarki koje bi najradije 'zgromile pogledom' svaku ženu vjeruje recimo u dude, flašice, pampersice, i raznoraznih starinskih običaja prema kojima su naše majke (ne bih išla tako daleko do baka-korijena) postupale s nama kad smo bile male, a koje te danas mlade žene (inače sve smo visokoobrazovane i načitane, čisto da se zna da imamo pristup informacijama i tražimo ih, te se sve proglašavamo feministicama i promičemo ženska ljudska prava) odlučuju primjenjivati i ne smatraju ih lošima. Stječe se dojam u javnosti da su edukatorice protiv većine 'old school' pravila postupanja s djetetom, a bilo kakvo jako protivljenje i protestiranje protiv nečega stvara imidž ekstremizma.


Iskreno ja nikad nisam imala problem reći da ne dojim , što mi dijete ima dudu ( sa dvije godine starosti) i većinom je nosilo jednokratne pelene. Isto tako nosili smo sa sobom bočicu /dude ako smo išli i na javne akcije , osobno sam uvijek apsolutno iskrena  na Forumu vezano uz situacije i metode koje se smatraju _nedopustivima_ unutr Udruge. Naravno , samo gledajući izvana, nitko me nije izbacio iz Udruge zbog toga .  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Iskreno ja nikad nisam imala problem reći da ne dojim , što mi dijete ima dudu ( sa dvije godine starosti) i većinom je nosilo jednokratne pelene. Isto tako nosili smo sa sobom bočicu /dude ako smo išli i na javne akcije , osobno sam uvijek apsolutno iskrena na Forumu vezano uz situacije i metode koje se smatraju _nedopustivima_ unutr Udruge. Naravno , samo gledajući izvana, nitko me nije izbacio iz Udruge zbog toga .


ali ovdje nije primarni problem ovaj.
ovdje je primarni problem, ili mi se tako čini, sukob dvaju autoriteta iz jednog područja.
gdje niti jedan autoritet ne želi promijeniti svoje mišljenje, iliti barem napisati da postoje slučajevi gdje ovaj drugi ima pravo, i gdje je taj drugi savjet primjenjiv. :Undecided:

----------


## Pettite

> @prvo:
> 
> struktura foruma je u* interakciji s korisnicima*, a forum je jedan od nacina* interakcije udruge i korisnika*.


Dobro. Gdje onda griješim ako kažem da je sasvim racionalno shvatiti da (radi svega što sam navela u prethodnim postovima i što je spomenula bfamily) nije namjenjen međusobnoj interakciji korisnika (laika bez tečaja)? :Wink: 




> repetitio est mater studiorum 
>  i udruga je odlucila da *portal ne bude jedino mjesto edukacije i izvor informacija*, vec da je hrvatskoj javnosti koristan i interaktivan "medij" kao sto je forum.


Kao što rekoh...
Mislim, jesam li u pravu ako pretpostavim da je onda ovaj forum mjesto predviđeno da vi kao edukatori ponavljate nama laicima sve ono što ste već izložili na svom portalu? 
A ne mjesto gdje će, između ostalog, laici međusobno jedni drugima predavati iskustva, ideje, mišljenja i sl.?

Mislim, čak i ako je tako...to je po meni sasvim ok. Ali se to onda mora naglasiti na nekom vrlo vidljivom mjestu, te obznaniti kako mišljenja i iskustva ljudi bez rodinog certifikata nisu dobrodošla...da se izbjegne davanje packi nekompetentnima.
 Ne bi li to uvelike olakšalo i vaš posao? Recimo, ne biste bili primorani dežurati i strahovati kako netko ne bi narušio koncept vaših smjernica...ili (ne daj Bože) širio dezinformacije....
Ili je upravo to smisao?
Ovako se stječe dojam da pozivate laike (u, između ostalog i međusobnu) komunikaciju isključivo da biste imali priliku patronizirajućim "tonom" ispravljati njihove nebuloze...Ako to nije (u najmanju ruku) pomalo egomanijski, ne znam što jest....





> ne razumijem sto bi* ikome smetali nacini* na koje je netko drugi odlucio pruzati svoje usluge? forum, kao ni portal, nisu "obvezni" i nitko nije prisiljen na njima sudjelovati. udruga koristi i druge oblike promocije svojih ciljeva, nacina i vizija (brosure, naljepnice, bedzevi, plakati, jumbo-plakati, istupi u raznim medijima...)


Smetali? Sačuvaj Bože...Ni slučajno.
Ali kao što rekoh, krucijalna stvar kao što je davanje prednosti ( ili isključivo forsiranje) interakcije savjetnika i laika, a bez želje i namjere da ti laici međusobno komuniciraju ne bi smjela neizrečena visjeti u zraku.




> @trece:
> 
> tvoj pojam "opstanka" na ovom forumu je, rekla bih, vrlo subjektivan.


Čitajući druge slične teme otvorene na ovom forumu (kao i otvarane na drugima...o ovom forumu) ja bih rekla da i ako je subjektivan (ne znam...vjerovatno jest) nikako nije usamljen. 
Naravno, stoji i to da je i vaš dojam mene subjektivan... Ili se spremaš kad kažeš _"rekla bih"_...da kažeš nešto striktno objektivno?
No, meni je subjektivnost u svakodnevnoj komunikaciji normalan i očekivan vid ljudske percepcije. I kao takav, uglavnom mi ne smeta.




> @cetvrto i peto:
>  isla bi na forum u vlasnistvu udruge koja *promovira zastitu zivotinja i pisala bi tamo kako smatras da je sasvim u redu uzgajati zivotinje kako bi se na njima testirale kozmeticke inovacije* (za ljudsku uporabu) i ocekivala da ti nitko ne kontrira i ne navodi linkove i misljenja strucnjaka kako je to okrutno, nepotrebno, ovakvo ili onakvo? sto bi ocekivala? da ce ti reci - pa, da, sto smeta, nek se izmuce i izmasakriraju tisuce i tisuce zivotinja ako ce to nekoj od nas smanjiti dvije-tri borice oko ociju? napisala bi tamo kako tebi bas odgovara krzno oko vrata i sta oni tamo palamude da zivotinje ne sluze za ukras? evo, ne razumijem. ako mozes, molim te - pojasni mi.


Naravno da ne.
 I naravno da bi 
( kad bi osoblje foruma na koji sam došla budalasto se nadajući da ću moći komunicirati i sa drugim vlasnicima pesa-ne samo s moderatorima- bez straha da će me na krivu ili neadekvatnu riječ zaskočiti horda "redara") 
striktno zabranio sve riječi, izraze, iskustva i mišljenja koja su imalo u raskoraku sa onim što se promovira na njihovom portalu, u njihovim tekstovima...ja bila sama sebi kriva što sam se na takvu decidiranu stavku oglušila...
Ne bih se niti bunila, jer bih smatrala sebe odgovornom što sam, ne informiravši se prethodno, stekla krive dojmove i krivu percepciju foruma.




> i jos jedno samo, da dodam. tebi nitko ne brani da imas svoje misljenje. niti ikome. al na ovom forumu, u onim pitanjima koji se direktno doticu djelovanja udruge - rijec udruge mora biti glasnija. mozes li to shvatiti? da se, recimo - ti, kao "obicna" gradjanka (koja je patronazna sestra) i, recimo, apri, kao "obicna" gradjanka (koja je rodina savjetnica za dojenje) - nadjete negdje drugdje u virtualnom svijetu, na, recimo, nekom drugom roditeljskom forumu ili na index.hr-u, npr. - vasa bi dva misljenja o tome treba li ikako tijekom trudnoce pripremati bradavice za dojenje (u medjuvremenu procitala pokoju temu ) bila jednako glasna.
> 
> da se sretnete u parku i popricate o tome - oba vasa misljenja bila bi jednako glasna.
> 
> na rodinom forumu - ne mogu biti.
> 
> na rodinoj skoli za dojenje - ne mogu biti.
> 
> na bilo kojem dogadjaju koji organizira udruga roda i gdje ce apri nastupiti kao clanica udruge i savjetnica za dojenje - ne mogu biti.


To mi je vrlo jasno...No, i sama je apricot u samom početku vrlo ispravno zamjetila (i time dobila korektan dojam onog što sam i sama htjela) kako ovo nikako nije tema o meni...O patronažnim sestrama...zaboga...?!
Ovo je tema koju sam otvorila inspirirana mnogim drugim prijateljicama, kolegicama i mamama koje su mi iznjele svoje razloge zašto su odbacile ili "smanjile doživljaj" o Rodi...
A kao što sam rekla, meni je to žao. Pogotovo jer je problem zbog kojeg je do toga došlo (ako ima imalo dobre volje) lako rješiv.

Možda sam ishitreno stekla dojam da vas brine rejting udruge? Zar vam ne bi trebalo biti stalo da vas ispravno pojme, da promjenite stvari na koje vrlo lako, i bez previše truda možete utjecati?
Ja ne tražim da mijenjate kompletnu koncepciju...(mislim, tko sam da išta tražim od vas...) 
U mom uvodnom postu niste mogli naići niti na jednu uvredu, a ukoliko ste i našli neke dijelove sa kojima se niste složili, oni a) nisu bili iznešeni u agresivnom tonu, b)i vrlo su jasno dodatno objašnjeni.

Stoga neću trošiti vrijeme opetovano se pravdajući da bih uvijek i iznova stjecala dojam kako je to potrebno učiniti još jednom...Tko me htio razumjeti, razumio je. Tko je u početku *odlučio* ne shvatiti...niti će.

----------


## apricot

> gdje niti jedan autoritet ne želi promijeniti svoje mišljenje, iliti barem napisati da postoje slučajevi gdje ovaj drugi ima pravo, i gdje je taj drugi savjet primjenjiv.


da.
samo što pritom drugi autoritet ne otvara topice i ne spočitava netoleranciju iako se njegovo znanje banalizira posprdnom terminologijom.
i ne koristi patetičnu retoriku pokušavajući pridobiti istomišljenike.

ali, moram priznati da se različito odnosim prema novoregistriranim korisnicama; sasvim drugačije pristupam onima za koje vidim da su došli otvorena srca, bez obzira što misle potpuno drugačije od mene.
jer, i ja bih lakše priznala da možda griješim onome koji mi u prvom kontaktu ne nabija na nos svoju superiornost.

----------


## Demi

Petite je ljuta kaj su je u skoli ucili jedno a ovdje saznaje nesto novo..ali nije spremna ponovo uciti.

----------


## Pettite

> da.
> samo što pritom drugi autoritet ne otvara topice i ne spočitava netoleranciju iako se njegovo *znanje banalizira posprdnom terminologijom.*
> i ne koristi *patetičnu retoriku* pokušavajući pridobiti istomišljenike.
> 
> ali, moram priznati da se različito odnosim prema novoregistriranim korisnicama; sasvim drugačije pristupam onima za koje vidim da su došli *otvorena srca*, bez obzira što misle potpuno drugačije od mene.
> jer, i ja bih lakše priznala da možda griješim onome koji mi u prvom kontaktu *ne nabija na nos* svoju *superiornost*.


Vidim da sam te uvrijedila Apricot, a to mi nije bila namjera. Žao mi je što si se osjetila...podređenom? Ni to mi nije bila namjera.
I nadasve mi je žao što si procjenila da sam došla bilo kako drugačije, nego otvorena srca. No to je tvoj (objektivan?) dojam, i ja ga neću više pokušati mijenjati. 
Još mi je od svega najviše žao što se moja pretpostavka na samom početku dokazala točnom...Vi jednostavno ne trpite ni najdobronamjerniju kritiku, što vas je i postavilo u poziciju da ste postali "nabrijani klan", "militantna sekta" i kako vas već sve ne oslovljavaju u javnosti - nažalost, sve ćešće...

Po ovom tvom postu (posebice u njegovim boldanim, nabrijanim dijelovima) vidim da si sve uzela previše osobno, svome srcu...I da te ova tema vrijeđa.
A ja se ne mislim spuštati na takav nivo kako bih ti uzvratila.

 Predlažem ti da ključaš temu, jer ne namjeravam te vrijeđati više niti jednim postom. Ovo je moj zadnji.
A uvijek postoji i opcija da čoporno nakon moje odjave zaspete istu onako kako to i inače činite  :Grin:  i potvrdite još jednom ono što vam svi koji su iz bilo kojeg razloga prestali biti dio rode, predbacuju.
Meni je, osobno, svejedno. :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> *Još mi je od svega najviše žao što se moja pretpostavka na samom početku dokazala točnom*...Vi jednostavno ne trpite ni najdobronamjerniju kritiku, što vas je i postavilo u poziciju da ste postali "nabrijani klan", "militantna sekta" i kako vas već sve ne oslovljavaju u javnosti - nažalost, sve ćešće...
> 
> Po ovom tvom postu (posebice u njegovim boldanim, nabrijanim dijelovima) vidim da si sve uzela previše osobno, svome srcu...I da te ova tema vrijeđa.
> A ja se ne mislim spuštati na takav nivo kako bih ti uzvratila.
> 
> Predlažem ti da ključaš temu, jer ne namjeravam te vrijeđati više niti jednim postom. Ovo je moj zadnji.
> *A uvijek postoji i opcija da čoporno nakon moje odjave zaspete istu onako kako to i inače činite  i potvrdite još jednom ono što vam svi koji su iz bilo kojeg razloga prestali biti dio rode, predbacuju.*
> Meni je, osobno, svejedno.


Teško da bi se dolazak sa takvom pretpostavkom mogao nazvati dolaskom sa otvorenim srce, ali patetika mi nije draga pa ću reći osobno mišljenje (ne Rodino, nismo Borg).
Danas sam Roda i osoblje foruma , tko zna što sutra život nosi...
Možda mi nakon nekog vremena Rodina vizija neće biti više bliska, ljudi smo mjenjamo se.
Možda više neću imati volje i elana volontirati...
Možda neću imati vremena i mogućnosti zbog obitelji...
Možda , možda, možda.
Ništa nije zapisano u kamenu i sve se mjenja, Roda ima svoj put i život, samnom ili bez mene.
Ako se jednog dana ja ne budem nalazila u tome, više neću biti Roda.
U tome ne vidim nikakvu dramu, niti potrebu da tražim da se skupina pojedinaca prilagođava onome što ja smatram bitnim.

----------


## krumpiric

pettite, mene zanima nekoliko objektivnih stvari? Zašto doći na mjesto koje te apriori ne privlači (nabrijana sekta?)
kako ti nije neprijatno skupinu od 300 ljudi stavljati pod zajednički nazivnik? (rode ili članice foruma kojih je na tisuće?)
gdje je dobronamjerna kritika, ne vidim je pa molim bolje pojašnjenje?
znaš li uopće čime se (sve) bavi roda?
vrijeđa li te što netko smatra da je naučio više od tebe o nečem što radiš? (ili zanemaruješ da je u to uložio jako puno volonterskog truda?)?

----------


## apricot

meni je žao ako se ne primjećuje koliko mi uvažavamo dobronamjernu kritiku: naš je priručnik bio u tisku kada smo mijenjali neke stvari na koje su nam ukazale naše forumašice.
i na tome smo im zahvalile.
i tražile smo pomoć onih forumašica za koje smo mislile da nam mogu pomoći na neki način.

tako da mislim kako je ipak potreban malo duži forumaški staž kako bi se procijenilo kakve smo zapravo.

i... ako je istina da nas tako puno ljudi iz nečijeg okruženja percipira na bilo koji način (ne ulazim u to je li "dobar" ili "loš"), veseli me da su ljudi čuli za nas.
jer, eto... moji poznanici gotovo da ni ne znaju za Rodu, a ja aktivna već sedam godina i to sam "visokopozicionirana" (tako su rekli u rodilištu, nisam ja, majke mi).

----------


## MoMo

ja se od juce lupkam po prstima...naime, procitala sam tema koja je inicirala ovu temu i zaista mi nije jasno. Moderatorica je bila vise nego korektna. Imam osjecaj da je Pettit zauzela apriori defanzivni stav i svu stvar shvatila previse osobno- ne pisu moderatorice to sto pisu da bi se nadmetala u znanju s nekim niti da bi tebe uvjerile u nesto u sto ti ne vjerujes vec zato sto ce doci neka druga mama sa slicnim problemom i udruzi koja promovira dojenje je u interesu da su sve iznesene informacije korektne. Pa sta ti mislis da bi xy savijetnica/moderatorica napisala nesto samo da bude pametnije od mene, tebe ili neke druge forumasice ili da su tu da bi svekolikom pucanstvu isle u kontru?

i meni se namece jos jedno pitanje dok citam ovu prepisku - da je udruzi Roda ili xy udruzi u interesu da radi iskljucivo na masovnosti onda bi tu taktiku davno primjenili (prije nego sto su mnoge od nas pocele forumirati tu), ali koliko ja vidim Rodi ni masovnosti sto se Foruma tice ne ide lose, dapace...

----------


## cvijeta73

> da.
> .


 šta jes jes, sad sam i ja išla bacit oko, u ovim raspravama koje su inicirali ovu temu, potpuno sam na strani moderatorica.

al to mi nekako nije prirodno za reć  :Grin: 

a ne mogu vjerovat da se rasprava povela i na topiku o imenima za dečke  :Shock: 
tu temu mi ni na kraj pameti ne bi bilo otvorit jer priznajem da nakon par godina na forumu, otvaram uglavnom one gdje očekujem neku raspravu.  :Grin:

----------


## daddycool

Da je samo malo drugačije ....

.... nekome opet ne bi bilo dovoljno dobro.

----------


## Deaedi

Na Rodi sam godinama, i imala sam valjda x sukoba i razmimolazenja u stavovima sa clanicama Udruge i moderatorima. Ipak, mogu reci da se meni osobno cini da u zadnje vrijeme na forumu i je drugacija atmosfera, nego prije nekih cca. godinu dvije. I cak bi rekla, tolerantnija. Da li je to zato jer nema onih rasprava koje su u svima ocito izazivale da pokazu svoje najgore osobine (prvenstveno netoleranciju) ili jer se nekako promjenila strukura unutar same Udruge - ja bi rekla kombinacija jednog i drugog.

----------


## litala

> Stoga neću trošiti vrijeme opetovano se pravdajući da bih uvijek i iznova stjecala dojam kako je to potrebno učiniti još jednom...Tko me htio razumjeti, razumio je. Tko je u početku *odlučio* ne shvatiti...niti će.


gle, ovdje se i ja sasvim slazem s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

> šta jes jes, sad sam i ja išla bacit oko, u ovim raspravama koje su inicirali ovu temu, potpuno sam na strani moderatorica.


potpis, totalni

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> Da je samo malo drugačije ....
> 
> .... nekome opet ne bi bilo dovoljno dobro.


Da je savršeno - ne bi nam uopće trebali moderatori.

----------


## anchie76

Pettite, vidim da ti mi nismo baš legli i čini mi se da samo tražiš postovje koji bi potvrdili tvoja razmišljanja i produbili tvoj jaz spram nama.  

Mi se trudimo u svim poljima koja zastupamo da tu baratamo s najnovijim informacijama, i u skladu s tim i mijenjamo svoja mišljenja i neke stvari koje smo prije 5 godina pisale na forumu (npr. masiranje sinusa u dojkama) zagarantirano se ne može naći više na forumu kao preporuka jer su te info zastarjele, jer je znanost dokazala da sinusi ne postoje.  Dakle, mi učimo i u skladu s tim prenosimo to znanje dalje.

Vidim da te je vrlo pogodilo što smo rekli na tvoje savjete, pa onda i ti probaj biti malo otvorenijeg uma - potraži relevantne informacije, nemoj nama vjerovati, potraži od onih stručnijih od nas pa ćeš vidjeti da naši savjeti stoje  :Smile: 

Litala je vrlo dobro napisala post.  Ovaj forum nije bilo kakav forum, ovaj forum ima svrhu i smisao edukacije širokog pučanstva o temama za koje mi smatramo da su bitne.  Zato smo se mi educirali na tim poljima koja su nam bitna i nećemo dozvoliti da na našem forumu budu savjeti tipa "daj mu čaja pa ćeš vidjeti jel gladan" jer naš forum čita preko 10 000 korisnika dnevno i nama je BITNO da na našem forumu budu točni i ispravni savjeti (u tim poljima koja su nam bitna).

Nadasve, rasprava je uvijek dobro došla (zato ne postoji samo portal  :Smile:  ) jer kroz raspravu se najbolje uči i mijenjaju stavovi (da mi je netko prije 7 godina rekao da bih rodila doma - nema šanse, al eto što rasprava učini od čovjeka  :Smile:  ).  Tek kad netko kaže da je kontra i kad to objasni, onda tek možeš razumjeti zbog čega je kontra i što je to što mu je sporno - i onda kroz raspravu se vrlo lako dogodi da na kraju uopće nije sporno.

Nadam se da sam uspjela pojasniti i razriješiti tvoje dileme  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

I dok sam ja nakucala svoj post... ihaaaaj 100 postova između  :Laughing:

----------


## Nimrod

Evo baš zanimljivo... Ovaj forum je NAJTOLERANTNIJI forum na kojem sam ja ikad bila. 

I jedan od razloga zbog kojih sam se nedavno učlanila u udrugu, jer sam upravo tu najviše uvidjela da Rode imaju nešto što ja jako, jako, jako sebi želim -  vrlo visoku toleranciju. Pristojnost u ophođenju, argumentiranost pri neslaganju s nečijim mišljenjem, bez izravnog i neizravnog vrijeđanja...

----------


## nadica_b

a ja sam ostala u totalnom čudu??? Žena je napisala lijepi post, vrlo kulturno i komunikacijski osvješteno je iznijela svoje viđenje i dobila je spuštanje na osobnom nivou. Sve njene primjedbe su joj vraćene vrlo ružno, da bi joj se (po ne znam koji put na ovom forumu kada netko napiše takve vrste posta) vratilo "Što radiš na ovom forumu kada misliš da smo militantne"?
Kada bi se tokom svih ovih godina pobrojalo koliko puta su forumašice napisale da se RODA smatra u javnosti militantnom i da je to šteta, te da se udruga treba potruditi oko svog imagea, uvijek bi takva osoba dobila po prstima.
Meni je preveliki broj liječničkog osoblja reklo da su RODE militantne i da nemaju o njima dobro mišljenje u globalu. 
Ima liječnika koji tako ne misle, ali treba misliti i o ovima koji misle loše o RODI. Ali, ako udruzi to nije bitno, onda je cijela ova rasprava bespredmetna.

----------


## puntica

nadice_b,
i ja sam često čula da su rode militantne, ali zapravo nikad nisam shvatila kako i po čemu? što to rode rade da je tako militantno?

ako ti se da, daj objasni, please

----------


## nadica_b

hm, mislim da je litala to najbolje opisala u svom postu:
udruga ima svoju viziju koje se drži i dok tu viziju ne promjeni, drži je se striktno.
Ta nemogućnost izmjene različitih stavova, prihvaćanje različitosti (jer smo i mi roditelji i djeca naša su različiti), shvaćanja da je samo udružni stav (iznešen u viziji) o odgoju, prehrani itd jedini ispravan ...
Sve se nekako svodi na princip: il si s nama ili nisi (tj. što radiš ovdje)
A meni je zbilja iskreno žao što se uporno ne želi shvatiti da se taj image udruge može promijeniti na bolje; lakše je uvoditi promjene ako nema otpora prema udruzi.

----------


## Bubica

image udruge se vjerojatno moze mijenjati na bolje ali, kako ja citam tvoj post, na nacin da udruga odustane od svoje vizije? Pa, sto bi to znacilo, kakva bi to udruga bila koja bi odustala od svoje vizije i ciljeva ne bi li se svima svidjela, pa nismo mi politicka stranka. 

Meni je jasno zasto dio javnosti ima negativan stav o udruzi, sa svojim djelovanjem mi ipak propitujemo godinama uvriježene stavove i načine djelovanja, normalno je da se to svima ne sviđa. Mi smo svjesne i prihvatile smo cijenu našeg djelovanja. To ne znači, niti najmanje, da nam nije stalo da naše ciljeve približimo što je moguće širem krugu korisnika, to uopće ne znači da mi stalno ne promišljamo na koji način što učinkovitije komunicirati s korisnicima, ali, isto tako, sigurno ne znači da ćemo odustati od naših ciljeva zato jer oni nisu svima prihvatljivi. Da jesu mi ne bi imale razloga djelovati.

----------


## oka

> pa nismo mi politicka stranka. 
> 
> Meni je jasno zasto dio javnosti ima negativan stav o udruzi, sa svojim djelovanjem mi ipak propitujemo godinama uvriježene stavove i načine djelovanja, normalno je da se to svima ne sviđa. Mi smo svjesne i prihvatile smo cijenu našeg djelovanja. To ne znači, niti najmanje, da nam nije stalo da naše ciljeve približimo što je moguće širem krugu korisnika, to uopće ne znači da mi stalno ne promišljamo na koji način što učinkovitije komunicirati s korisnicima, ali, isto tako, sigurno ne znači da ćemo odustati od naših ciljeva zato jer oni nisu svima prihvatljivi. Da jesu mi ne bi imale razloga djelovati.


Ovo je istina i tako i je.

----------


## puntica

> hm, mislim da je litala to najbolje opisala u svom postu:
> udruga ima svoju viziju koje se drži i dok tu viziju ne promjeni, drži je se striktno.
> Ta nemogućnost izmjene različitih stavova, prihvaćanje različitosti (jer smo i mi roditelji i djeca naša su različiti), shvaćanja da je samo udružni stav (iznešen u viziji) o odgoju, prehrani itd jedini ispravan ...
> Sve se nekako svodi na princip: il si s nama ili nisi (tj. što radiš ovdje)
> A meni je zbilja iskreno žao što se uporno ne želi shvatiti da se taj image udruge može promijeniti na bolje; lakše je uvoditi promjene ako nema otpora prema udruzi.


ako je ovo odgovor na moje pitanje i dalje ne kužim po čemu su rode militantne? jer se drže vizije?
bi li onda rekla da je npr. udruga ljubitelja sladoleda militantna zato što tvrde da je sladoled najbolja hrana na svijetu?!

i dalje ne kužim tu militantnost...

----------


## Nimrod

> ako je ovo odgovor na moje pitanje i dalje ne kužim po čemu su rode militantne? jer se drže vizije?
> bi li onda rekla da je npr. udruga ljubitelja sladoleda militantna zato što tvrde da je sladoled najbolja hrana na svijetu?!
> 
> i dalje ne kužim tu militantnost...


"Militantnost" kojom se RODE opisuju - po mom iskustvu - dolazi od liječnika kojima smeta što postoji udruga na koju se žena može pozvati u rodilištu kad ostvaruje/pokušava ostvariti svoja prava, od patronažnih sestara kojima ide na živce što više ne mogu djeljkati beplatne uzorke formule i tako zarađivati sa strane i govoriti ženama da im muževi nemaju što raditi na porodu i muževa koji su za žalost svojih supruga koje nisu uspjele dojiti okrivili Rodu i njihovo militantno agresivno reklamiranje dojenja.

----------


## apricot

> Meni je preveliki broj liječničkog osoblja reklo da su RODE militantne i da nemaju o njima dobro mišljenje u globalu.


I ja bih voljela znati kako se manifestira ta militantnost: vežemo li mi djecu? razdvajamo li ih od roditelja? uskraćujemo li informacije? vrijeđamo li pacijente po bilo kojoj osnovi? tretiramo li žene kao na pokretnoj traci? režemo li ih kako bi nama bilo lakše? nudimo li telefonom svoje usluge? presrećemo li korisnice po cesti i zagovaramo dojenje ili autosjedalice? kršimo li Zakon o ljudskim pravima, Zakon o pravima pacijenata ili Zakon o prometu?

Sve što radimo, sve što "nudimo" (a nudimo samo informaciju i prepuštamo ljudima da je iskoriste kako god žele) i zagovaramo, radimo na svom Forumu, na svome POrtalu, na svojim Malim školama dojenja (na koje žene dolaze dragovoljno), na svojim pregledima autosjedalica...

Gdje se mi to namećemo?
Utrčavamo li u kadrove kamermanima koji snimaju po ulici?

Istupamo u medijima kad nas zovu i kada nas pitaju, ali govorimo ono što MI mislimo.
Pa nećemo valjda biti glasnogovornici nekome drugome?

----------


## Nimrod

> a ja sam ostala u totalnom čudu??? Žena je napisala lijepi post, vrlo kulturno i komunikacijski osvješteno je iznijela svoje viđenje i dobila je spuštanje na osobnom nivou.


Ne znam, ja nisam to primijetila. 
Primijetila sam lijepe i pristojne odgovore na njezin prvi post.

Onda sam primijetila da ona sama, kad su joj neke forumašice dale odgovor, izvlači svoj vlastiti slučaj i to uopćeno!

Ustvari je pitala zašto ona ne može na rodinom forumu dati savjet o dojenju suprotan onom što Roda podučava a da joj nitko iz Rode pri tome ne proturječi. I nije to pitala ovim riječima kojima sam ja to napisala - a to bi bilo lijepo i pristojno. 

Zašto? Zato što, da je postavila pitanje ovako kako sam ga ja postavila, zar bi bio problem ikome čuti odgovor koji je nekoliko forumašica od tada na ovom threadu napisalo? 

No, postavila ga je indirektno, zamotano u jednu sasvim drugačiju temu. Ja ne mislim da je dobila nepristojan odgovor, već nekoliko objašnjenja o tome zašto ne može očekivati da će ijedna savjetnica za dojenje ignorirati savjet za koji Roda smatra da je zastario, bez obzira što je ona patronažna sestra.

U međuvremenu je ona nekoliko puta pejorativnim terminima opisala i članice udruge i članice foruma i Rodine tečajeve, a da nitko iz udruge nije napisao ništa pejorativno o patronažnim sestrama, njihovoj edukaciji i slično. Stoga, da, ja mislim da Rode jesu tolerantne.

----------


## sirius

> Meni je preveliki broj liječničkog osoblja reklo da su RODE militantne i da nemaju o njima dobro mišljenje u globalu. 
> Ima liječnika koji tako ne misle, ali treba misliti i o ovima koji misle loše o RODI. Ali, ako udruzi to nije bitno, onda je cijela ova rasprava bespredmetna.


Ja mislim da razumijem što želiš reći. Obzirom da sam i sama majka  dijteta sa pp , moji susreti sa bolničkom rutinom i svakodnevnicom , ponekad me bace u očaj i tada mislim da Rodini (i moji osobni )stavovi oko  dosta stvari su ekstremni za naše navike, uvjete i sistem rada.
A onda opet se sjetim , da u zdravstvenom sistemu izvan Hrvatske (u zemljama Evrope kojima težimo) Roda ne bi bila uopće ekstremana ili militantna, već samo jedna dosadna i svakodnevna udruga (nekih tamo) roditelja samo zato što većina stavova koje Udruga zastupa tamo se se podrazumjevaju i normalni su sami po sebi.

----------


## Nimrod

> Meni je preveliki broj liječničkog osoblja reklo da su RODE militantne i da nemaju o njima dobro mišljenje u globalu.


Da, i ja sam to čula od određenog broja medicinskog osoblja. 
I moram reći da sam uvijek na kraju došla do toga da se tom medicinskom osoblju ne da raditi svoj posao kako treba, i da im Rode upravo zbog toga smetaju, jer pokazuju ljudima da može drugačije. 

To su liječnici koji ne žele da ja išta znam, već samo da šutim i ponizno uzimam njihovu riječ kao sveto pismo. Mene su samo zato što sam se suprotstavila pitali da nisam možda roda.  

Jedna liječnica koju poznajem mrzi Rodu jer "rode podržavaju vegetarijanstvo djece što je nedopustivo". I to je sve što njoj Roda jest. I ona upoizorava svaku trudnicu da je Rode bolje zaobići.

----------


## MoMo

Forum "miliantnih Roda sa losom reputacijim među svekolikim pucanstvom" u ovom trenutku ima 1626 user-a online (178 clanova i 1451 gostiju)..hmmmm

----------


## nadica_b

MoMo, ako je broj korisnika znak kvalitete, onda je forum.hr najkvalitetniji jer



> Tema: 327,188, Postova: 22,240,073, Članova: 226,248


Ja znam dobrih i kvalitetnih liječnika koji isto imaju loše mišljenje o načinu nastupanja RODE, ne o temama koje zagovaraju. 
Nemojmo opet banalizirati - onaj tko je protiv RODE, taj je loš (liječnik, roditelj, stručnjak).
Ono što nikako ne uspije doći na vrh rasprave - nije problem u temama koje zagovaraju RODE, nego u nastupu kod zagovaranja tih ciljeva. 
A to se zbilja može promijeniti.

A što se tiče 1. posta - meni je on osobno jako lijepo napisan, u pozitivnom duhu. Odgovore nisam tako iščitala. Prošla sam neke edukacije o komunikacijskim tehnikama, pa znam prepoznati dobro napisan tekst tj. tekst koji poziva na pomake bez pljuvanja drugačijeg mišljenja.

----------


## puntica

> Ono što nikako ne uspije doći na vrh rasprave - nije problem u temama koje zagovaraju RODE, nego u nastupu kod zagovaranja tih ciljeva. 
> A to se zbilja može promijeniti.


a koji je to nastup, opet pitam?

što rode rade da liječnicima, npr., smeta? što?

----------


## apricot

> Nemojmo opet banalizirati - onaj tko je protiv RODE, taj je loš (liječnik, roditelj, stručnjak).


Mislim da ovo ovdje nikada i nitko nije implicirao.
I mislim da Roda uopće ne postavlja takve zaključke.
Ne znam odakle to?!





> A što se tiče 1. posta - meni je on osobno jako lijepo napisan, u pozitivnom duhu. Odgovore nisam tako iščitala. Prošla sam neke edukacije o komunikacijskim tehnikama, pa znam prepoznati dobro napisan tekst tj. tekst koji poziva na pomake bez pljuvanja drugačijeg mišljenja.


Ok, pretpostavljam onda da moje edukacije o komunikacijskim tehnikama nisu bile dovoljno dobre, budući da sam ja prvi post pročitala na sasvim drugačiji način.


Ali, moram se vratiti na liječnike.
I sama imam dvoje djece, prošla sam dva poroda (dva rodilišta), dovoljno ginekologa, pedijatara, ortopeda, neuropedijatara, logopeda... ma sve ono što u jedan prsječan roditeljski staž "spada".

I nikada, ali baš nikada nisam čula iz usta nekog liječnika da uopće spominje Rodu (govorim o onima koji ne znaju da sam ja Roda), a kamoli da izražavaju neki svoj stav. U kojem to trenutku uopće dođete u priliku spomenuti Rodu, bilo u pozitivnom ili negativnom kontekstu?
Pa liječnici imaju toliko pacijenata i doista koriste svaki trenutak svojega radnoga vremena kako bi se njima posvetili, a ne da pričaju o udrugama...

----------


## Bubica

x pod ovo

----------


## oka

> Utrčavamo li u kadrove kamermanima koji snimaju po ulici?


Hop, hop, tu sam  :Laughing: 



> onaj tko je protiv RODE, taj je loš (liječnik, roditelj, stručnjak).


Ma svašta, uvijek se riječi i riječi troše da npr. koje ne uspiju sa dojenjem i daju Ad da to nije mjera da je dobar roditelj i sl....
Liječnik, kakve veze ima liječnik sa Rodom. Stariji liječnici zagovaraju stariju praksu i nedaj Bože da pitaš pitanje, a kamoli da kažeš svoje stajalište, a to nema nema nikakve veze sa Rodama i da li zagovaraš njihove stavove ili ne...



> nego u nastupu kod zagovaranja tih ciljeva.


Ne kužim nastup, Žene imaju svoj portal, rade na svemu i svačemu odričići se valjda svega da promijene svijet i bore se...
Imaju svoj forum na kojeg nastoje održati edukativnim što i nije lako jer valjda je najteže u životu raditi sa ljudima... i žene se drže svojih stavova i ciljeva.

Pa tako je u životu, ako se ne prikloniš većini onda si crna ovca, ako
zagovaraš svoje ciljeve javno još si crnija ovaca, e pa tako je i sa Rodom. 
Zamisli kako su liječnici sretni kad se stvori mišljenje koje nije u skladu sa njihovim, pa da je to žnj. osoba ide drvlje i kamenje po njoj, a nedaj Bože udruga Roda koja je jasna i glasna i ne da se!

Eto zato je Roda trn u oku nekima, jer se bori i ne da se pokolebati, 
eto u primjeru doktora, ipak su oni doktori, a mi samo obične žene.

Ne omalovažavam doktore, ali sa vremenom se sve mijenja tako i razna učenja, e pa neki doktori to ne prihvaćaju, a je li to onda u redu?!

----------


## MoMo

> MoMo, ako je broj korisnika znak kvalitete, onda je forum.hr najkvalitetniji jer
> 
> 
> Ja znam dobrih i kvalitetnih liječnika koji isto imaju loše mišljenje o načinu nastupanja RODE, ne o temama koje zagovaraju. 
> Nemojmo opet banalizirati - onaj tko je protiv RODE, taj je loš (liječnik, roditelj, stručnjak).
> Ono što nikako ne uspije doći na vrh rasprave - nije problem u temama koje zagovaraju RODE, nego u nastupu kod zagovaranja tih ciljeva. 
> A to se zbilja može promijeniti.
> 
> A što se tiče 1. posta - meni je on osobno jako lijepo napisan, u pozitivnom duhu. Odgovore nisam tako iščitala. Prošla sam neke edukacije o komunikacijskim tehnikama, pa znam prepoznati dobro napisan tekst tj. tekst koji poziva na pomake bez pljuvanja drugačijeg mišljenja.


nadica_b 

gdje sam ja rekla da tu cinjenicu navodim kako bi rekla da je to najkavlitetiniji forum? 
brojevi koji sam ja navele mogu se "tumaciti" na vise nacina, kao  npr: 

-  u tom trenutku online bilo samo 178 clanova i vise od 1500 gostiju od kojih je vjerovatno određeni broj onih koji su dosli tu potraziti neku informaciju npr pa makar i recept za sarmu.

- da li bi roda ili bilo koja udruga na svijetu rebala odustati od svojih ciljeva kako bi tihg 1500 gostiju "pretvorila" u potencijalne clanove? ili je bolje imati 178 clanova a uz to ce te skoro 10 x toliko pucanstva ( koje poslovicno Rodu vide kao militantu udrugu) skicati da vidi sto se tu radi....

- zasto 1620 ljudi pokusava informaciju o dobrim stvarima kao npr AP, dojenje, AS ...naci na Rodi a ne nekom drugom manje militantnom forumu....

.............................

ali ja nigdje nisam te brojke stavljala u kontext kvalitete ili ne kvalitete ovog ili nekog durgog foruma  :Wink:

----------


## MoMo

> što rode rade da liječnicima, npr., smeta? što?


dizu standarde i educiraju ljude (zene) da moze i drugacije...pa cu tu stati

----------


## Nimrod

> I nikada, ali baš nikada nisam čula iz usta nekog liječnika da uopće spominje Rodu (govorim o onima koji ne znaju da sam ja Roda), a kamoli da izražavaju neki svoj stav. U kojem to trenutku uopće dođete u priliku spomenuti Rodu, bilo u pozitivnom ili negativnom kontekstu?
> Pa liječnici imaju toliko pacijenata i doista koriste svaki trenutak svojega radnoga vremena kako bi se njima posvetili, a ne da pričaju o udrugama...


U mom primjeru, u razgovor je uvijek Rodu uveo liječnik/medicinska sestra. 
Najviše jer nisam željela prihvatiti terapiju koju su mi željeli propisati.
Odbila sam poslušno uzeti terapiju koja bi mi zeznula zdravlje do kraja života, a koja je liječnicima u tom trenu bila najlakša. Zahtjevala sam pojašnjenja, objašnjena, alternativne mogućnosti. Pa su me pitali da nisam možda Roda. (U tom sam trenu bila trudna.) Tada čak nisam ni na ovom forumu bila članica.

----------


## Nimrod

> dizu standarde i educiraju ljude (zene) da moze i drugacije...pa cu tu stati


 eto točno to
pa ako znaš postaviti pet i pol pointed pitanja, odmah si roda, bila-ne bila...

----------


## oka

Ali nisu samo Rode te koje su otkrile da je sve to za što se bore najbolje za nas i našu djecu.

Pa tu su potvrde svjetskih zdr. org., druge zemlje zagovaraju isto, dolaze stručnjaci iz drugih zemalja (doktori)
da nas educiraju, da poboljšamo i promjenimo stavove, UNICEF se isto bori za promjene....
A Rode informiraju i bore se za promjene u Hrvatskoj. I samo su Rode crne ovce? 

Ne, od kad je svijeta, svi koji žele promjene nisu prihvaćeni i to je to, bile to Rode ili netko drugi.

Pa to ako se boriš za svoje stavove i drugi misle da si Roda pa to je dobro, tz. da svi znaju za snagu i upornost Roda i to je samo za svaku pohvalu.

----------


## Nimrod

> Ja znam dobrih i kvalitetnih liječnika koji isto imaju loše mišljenje o načinu nastupanja RODE, ne o temama koje zagovaraju. 
> Nemojmo opet banalizirati - onaj tko je protiv RODE, taj je loš (liječnik, roditelj, stručnjak).
> Ono što nikako ne uspije doći na vrh rasprave - nije problem u temama koje zagovaraju RODE, nego u nastupu kod zagovaranja tih ciljeva. 
> A to se zbilja može promijeniti.


Ja osobno ne želim da se to promijeni. 

Reći svoj stav jasno i glasno, argumentirano, bez straha i bez odustajanja sasvim je legitiman način zagovaranja ciljeva.

Ja smatram da to udruga Roda radi. Recimo, pjevanjem pred rodilištima koja otežavaju prisutnost partnera na porodu. Organiziranjem nedavnog zagrebačkog prosvjeda. Školom dojenja. Grupom za potporu dojenju. Platnenim pelenama. Rasprodajom. Zelendanom. Mliječnom konferencijom. Danom za roditelje. Pregledima autosjedalica. Tečajevima za trudnice. Sos telefonom.

Sad ću ja, kao i netko gore prije mene, pitati - kad i kako to Roda točno nastupa "krivo"? 
Uopćene rečenice su divne i krasne, ali ja bih radije konkretne primjere.

----------


## puntica

> I nikada, ali baš nikada nisam čula iz usta nekog liječnika da uopće spominje Rodu (govorim o onima koji ne znaju da sam ja Roda), a kamoli da izražavaju neki svoj stav. U kojem to trenutku uopće dođete u priliku spomenuti Rodu, bilo u pozitivnom ili negativnom kontekstu?


ja sam imala priliku čuti iz liječničkih usta riječ 'roda' u ne-baš-najboljem kontekstu
na svom porodu. sa mnom je u predrađaonici bila jedna cura koja je htjela porod bez nepotrebnih intervencija. cijelo vrijeme je ponavljala da hoće prirodan porod. nije pristala na prokidanje vodenjaka, nije htjela drip...ništa nije htjela. i prestrašno je svima išla na živce. i zvali su je 'ona tamo roda' ili 'ona od prirodnog poroda' uz prigodan  :Rolling Eyes: 
a žena ne da nije roda, nego nije ni registrirana na ovom forumu. ali valjda im je roda bila sinonim za ženu koja neće pristati na sve što joj pokušaju uvaliti, ženu koja je jako dobro upoznata s fiziologijom poroda i zna da ako je sve u redu nikakve intervencije nisu potrebne (ženi je bio drugi porod pa je imala 'lijepo' iskustvo s prvog poroda koje nije htjela ponoviti ni u ludilu)
uglavnom, izborila se za porod bez intervencija.

ali joj je ostao nadimak 'roda' u najpogrdnijem smislu

ja bih samo rekla da je roda udruga roditelja, a ne udruga liječnika, i da je normalno i poželjno da educira roditelje o njihovim pravima, i da zbog toga nije uvijek omiljena u lijčničkim krugovima, jer im je teže raditi s pacijentima koji su dobro upoznati sa svojim pravima nego s onima koji će poslušati sve što im se kaže i ništa ne pitati... I tako

ali, i dalje ne kužim militantnost... Jel netko može navesti neki primjer militantnosti jer fakat ne kužim, a voljela bih shvatiti...

----------


## Pettite

Ne. 
Nego upravo zbog toga što su njihove članice mirne savjesti kadre plasirati ovakve izjave:





> "Militantnost" kojom se RODE opisuju - po mom iskustvu - *dolazi od liječnika kojima smeta što postoji udruga na koju se žena može pozvati u rodilištu kad ostvaruje/pokušava ostvariti svoja prava, od patronažnih sestara kojima ide na živce što više ne mogu djeljkati beplatne uzorke formule i tako zarađivati sa strane i govoriti ženama da im muževi nemaju što raditi na porodu i muževa koji su za žalost svojih supruga koje nisu uspjele dojiti okrivili Rodu i njihovo militantno agresivno reklamiranje dojenja.*


...pri tome nastojeći što?
 Obraniti tobožnju tolerantnost, nemilitantnost...pacifizam ? Osporiti sve ono što sam navela otvarajući ovu temu? 
Da se razumijemo, da nije ovakvih izjava, ne bi ni bilo "štofa" za uvodnjak.  :Wink:  
Ali ok. Kužim. Sve su vam krivi liječnici. Patronažne sestre. Vjetar. Tlak...

----------


## puntica

> Ali ok. Kužim. Sve su vam krivi liječnici. Patronažne sestre. Vjetar. Tlak...


ne, krivo

nitko rodi nije kriv. roda se samo trudi educirati roditelje da neke stvari nisu uvijek onakve kako se čine

npr. ako meni moja pedijatrica kaže da s 2 mjeseca djetetu počnem davati sokiće, onda ću ja zahvaljujući rodi (koja se poziva na who) znati da mom djetetu nikakvi sokići nisu potrebni još duuuugo. a ako tako kažemo pedijatrici ona me neće ni poslušati dovoljno dugo da dođem do dijela o who, nego će mi odmah reći da su to gluposti i po mogućnosti okriviti rode za širenje dezinformacija

ili kad dođe patronažna sestra svaki dan s vagom i počne mi govoriti o tome da je moje dijete od jučer dobilo par grama manje nego je trebalo i da se boji da moje mlijeko nije dovoljno dobro i da misli da bi trebalo uvesti adaptirano. onda mene boli briga o tome što ona priča, jer sam zahvaljujući rodi dovoljno toga naučila da znam da moje mlijeko ne može biti ne-dobro, i da je vaganje svaki dan nepotrebno i potpuno kontraproduktivno.

da ne bi sad bilo da napadam liječnike i p. sestre, nije tako. ima stvarno krasnih i odličnih, ima onih koji će odgovoriti na svako pitanje, onih koji su mi dali neprocjenjive savjete, ali ima i onih koji nisu ok. kao ove koje sam gore spomenula. i bilo bi mi drago da se i ostali roditelji informiraju i da znaju da nije svaki savjet uvijek 'dobar', i da nije zgorega malo se informirati i štogod pročitati

meni je isto bilo teško kad sam čitala na ovom forumu kako se napada moja struka. ali onda sam shvatila da nitko ne napada ni mene ni moju struku nego samo pojedince koji ne rade svoj posao onako kako bi trebali. i sramote nas. a mi ostali ni krivi ni dužni...

----------


## Pettite

> a koji je to nastup, opet pitam?
> 
> što rode rade da liječnicima, npr., smeta? što?


Vrlo zanimljivo.  :Smile:  Kako se, odjednom, došlo na liječnike?Konkretno.

Zar zaista mislite da su oni jedini koji vam nenaklonjenim držanjem  narušavaju autoritet? Ne budite smiješni...Time ste sve žene indirektno prozvale labilnim naivčinama kojima manipuliraju isključivo bijele kute...Dakle, svaka ona koja nije Roda je ispranog mozga...S njom nešto mora da nije u redu. Po defaultu.

A, ironično, mnogi bi upravo to rekli za vas...i upravo vas iz TOG razloga nazivaju "militantnim".

Nevjerovatno je koliko ste zapravo "skliski", i koliko ste do besvjesti sve zajedno spremne migoljiti (pri tom prozivajući patronažnu službu, babice, pedijatre...ginekologe), a da uopće ne "trzate" na okosnicu teme...čije ste središte (gle čuda) upravo i samo - Vi.  :Smile: 
Vaš način komunikacije. To što, kad god osjetite nečije neodobravanje zauzimate (čak ni ne više tako suptilan) žestoki čoporan obrambeni stav u kojem ste spremni do sutra optuživati druge za vaš vlastiti neuspjeh. 

Trebamo li svi vjerovati kako su za narušavanje image-a odgovorni drugi, treći, peti ljudi
Ni slučajno tome niste pridonijeli sami.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MoMo

> vaš vlastiti neuspjeh.


a taj je ...?? 

ja na zalost nisam Roda (aktivna) jer zivim u drugoj drzavi, ali me zaista zanima koji je to neuspijeh...i riskiram da me se etekitira kao zauzimacicu coporativnog stava

----------


## puntica

pettite,
zašto ne čitaš sve nego samo ono što ti odgovara???

ja sam se, u onom dijelu kojeg si citirala, referirala na post od nadice-b koja kaže da je od liječnika više puta čula da se govori o rodi u negativom svijetu, pa sam je pitala što npr. ti liječnici, od kojih je ona čula negativne komentare, konkretno zamjeraju? to mi nije jasno, stvarno nije...

ne mislim, niti itko u rodi misli,da 


> Zar zaista mislite da su oni jedini koji vam nenaklonjenim držanjem   narušavaju autoritet? Ne budite smiješni...Time ste sve žene indirektno  prozvale labilnim naivčinama kojima manipuliraju isključivo bijele  kute...Dakle, svaka ona koja nije Roda je ispranog mozga...S njom nešto  mora da nije u redu. Po defaultu.


 i uopće ne kužim zašto to misliš? u nekom prethodnom postu sam navela primjer svog poroda, i žene koja je bila sa mnom, potpuno NE-RODA a u liječničkim krugovima je prozvana rodom, samo zato što je htjela prirodan porod. To onda možda govori da su ti liječnici u tom trenutku mislili da nijedna ne-roda ne želi prirodan porod, i da sve koje nisu rode neće se žaliti i pristat će na sve što oni predlože?! :Unsure: 




> Vaš način komunikacije. To što, kad god osjetite nečije neodobravanje  zauzimate (čak ni ne više tako suptilan) žestoki čoporan obrambeni stav u  kojem ste spremni do sutra optuživati druge za vaš vlastiti neuspjeh.


 koliko sam ja shvatila, ima nas preko nekoliko na ovom topiku koje uporno pokušavamo shvatiti koji je to 'naš' način komunikacije koji nije u redu. ja mislim da nisam nikoga napala, ušla sam u ovu raspravu iz znatiželje, zato što mislim da neke stvari ne možeš promijeniti ako ih ne osvijestiš, ali na ovom topiku još uvijek nisam uspjela shvatiti koje se to stvari točno trebaju promijeniti??? 

i za kraj, ja ne mislim da je netko drugi kriv za rodin neuspjeh, jer, naprotiv, mislim da je roda daleko od neuspješnog, dapače, mislim da je jako uspješna  :Grin:

----------


## Pettite

> ne, krivo
> 
> nitko rodi nije kriv. roda se samo trudi educirati roditelje da neke stvari nisu uvijek onakve kako se čine
> 
> npr. ako meni moja *pedijatrica* kaže da s 2 mjeseca djetetu počnem davati sokiće, onda ću ja zahvaljujući rodi (koja se poziva na who) znati da mom djetetu nikakvi sokići nisu potrebni još duuuugo. a ako tako kažemo pedijatrici ona me neće ni poslušati dovoljno dugo da dođem do dijela o who, nego će mi odmah reći da su to gluposti i po mogućnosti okriviti rode za širenje dezinformacija


A što s tim što ja osobno poznajem barem dvije (jedna je ginekolog, druga pedijatar) kojima nije problem čak i savjetovati Rodin priručnik za dojenje kao relevantnu i izrazito edukativnu literaturu za sve mlade majke...?Čemu takvo nepotrebno generaliziranje? 

Primjećujem da je tome posebno sklona *Nimrod*, koja, ( kao što smo imali priliku vidjeti nekoliko postova unatrag) bez pol pardona za čas prozove SVE liječnike, babice, patronažne sestre...i jasno i decidirano obznani _njihove zajedničke ciljeve i stajališta_...Izostavivši čak i ono -reda radi- "čast iznimkama"...Mislim, ako to nije agresivno i krajnje nefer, onda doista ne znam što bi trebalo biti.


Što, sudeći po ovome: 



> ili kad *dođe patronažna sestra* svaki dan s vagom i počne mi govoriti o tome da je moje dijete od jučer dobilo par grama manje nego je trebalo i da se boji da moje mlijeko nije dovoljno dobro


...ni tebi nije posve strano :Grin: 




> da ne bi sad bilo da napadam liječnike i p. sestre, nije tako. ima stvarno krasnih i odličnih, ima onih koji će odgovoriti na svako pitanje, onih koji su mi dali neprocjenjive savjete, ali ima i onih koji nisu ok.


Kao i vas...A sigurno vas ne prozivaju militantnim zbog tihih, mirnih i radišnih članica koje ne grakću optuživački, koje ne nameću svoje stavove i ne omalovažavaju tuđe...Nego upravo zbog onih koje to čine. Čije postojanje vi kategorički negirate. A koje vas tu i tamo prilično koštaju.  :Wink: 
No eto, barem se nadam da ćeš objasniti kolegici Nimrod kako imaš pokoje iskustvo koje pobija njezinu globalnu teoriju o svim zdravstvenim djelatnicima.

----------


## oka

Ajoj, 
razlika između Roda i onih koji ju kritiziraju je ta da Rode na bilo koji način bile izazvane i isprovocirane,
način komunikacije na forumu ostaje na jednom nivou osobne kulture, bez napadanja, niskih udaraca i uvreda što nije baš
karakteristično za ovu drugu stranu. 
Meni je to dovoljno.

----------


## Mima

> I nikada, ali baš nikada nisam čula iz usta nekog liječnika da uopće spominje Rodu (govorim o onima koji ne znaju da sam ja Roda), a kamoli da izražavaju neki svoj stav. U kojem to trenutku uopće dođete u priliku spomenuti Rodu, bilo u pozitivnom ili negativnom kontekstu?
> Pa liječnici imaju toliko pacijenata i doista koriste svaki trenutak svojega radnoga vremena kako bi se njima posvetili, a ne da pričaju o udrugama...


moram priznati da mi se ne da čitati ovu temu ali ovo moram potpisati: prošla sam liječnika i liječnika i stvarno mi se nije dogodilo da netko spomene Rodu !? Pitam se kako uopće dođe do takvih razgovora?? Pri tome mi je dijete nekad išlo na preglede u Rodinim majicama, pa opet ništa.

----------


## apricot

> A što s tim što ja osobno poznajem barem dvije (jedna je ginekolog, druga pedijatar) kojima nije problem čak i savjetovati Rodin priručnik za dojenje kao relevantnu i izrazito edukativnu literaturu za sve mlade majke...?Čemu takvo nepotrebno generaliziranje?


Joj, Pettite, pa ja ih poznajem gomilu.
I nosim im priručnike kad god zatraže.

I volim svoju pedijatricu i bile su mi super obje moje patronažne...

Ali, zašto se sada itko mora opravdavati?!
Zato što netko čita prilično površno?

Ti možeš boldati "pedijatrica", ali zapravo si trebala boldati "moja pedijatrica".
Jer nitko nije govorio kako sve pedijatrice preporučaju dohranu sa dva mjeseca.
ali da neke preporučaju... to ti vjerojatno znaš bolje nego ja, u kontaktu si s njima svakodnevno.
I zbog te činjenice mi ne možemo zažmiriti.

Mi ne napadamo one koji nam se sviđaju, nego one koji nam se ne sviđaju.
Pa je onda normalno da se ni mi ne sviđamo njima.

Pa naravno da neću voljeti onoga koji me kritizira.

----------


## puntica

> npr. ako meni *moja pedijatrica* kaže da s 2 mjeseca djetetu počnem  davati sokiće, onda ću ja zahvaljujući rodi (koja se poziva na who)  znati da mom djetetu nikakvi sokići nisu potrebni još duuuugo. a ako  tako kažemo pedijatrici ona me neće ni poslušati dovoljno dugo da dođem  do dijela o who, nego će mi odmah reći da su to gluposti i po mogućnosti  okriviti rode za širenje dezinformacija
> 			
> 		
> 
> A što s tim što ja osobno poznajem barem dvije (jedna je ginekolog, druga pedijatar) kojima nije problem čak i savjetovati Rodin priručnik za dojenje kao relevantnu i izrazito edukativnu literaturu za sve mlade majke...?Čemu takvo nepotrebno generaliziranje? 
> 
> Što, sudeći po ovome: 
> 
> 
> ...


- ako je MOJA PEDIJATRICA onda nije generaliziranje zar ne? lijepo sam  poslije u postu napisala, i sad ponavljam, nisu svi isti. ali u mom  slučaju, da nije bilo rode, male škole dojenja i knjiga koje sam  pročitala, ja bih poslušala pedijatricu u tom slučaju, i pogriješila bih. zato mislim da je super da roda postoji.

primjer s patronažnom sestrom je isto bio primjer (na sreću ne osobni) kad je dobro da ne vjeruješ slijepo nekome samo zato što je patronažna sestra.
ja sam sa svojom imala super iskustvo, bila je jako draga, i totalno me podržavala u dojenju. i dijete mi je namjestila u nekoliko različitih položaja da mi pokaže sve što mi je bilo potrebno. i vagala mi je keksićku samo jednom, ali me prije vaganja upozorila da je dijete imalo žuticu i da je bila dosta pospana i da nije problem ako je dobila manje na težini, bitno da nije izgubila i tako. na kraju se iznenadila koliko se moja mala prasica ubucila. mislila je da je vaga pokvarena  :Laughing: 
podržavala me i u korištenju platnenih pelena, iako nije imala iskustva s tim, tj. nije imala iskustva u zadnjih 20 godina  :Laughing:

----------


## Pettite

> Ajoj, 
> razlika između Roda i onih koji ju kritiziraju je ta da Rode na bilo koji način bile izazvane i isprovocirane,
> *način komunikacije na forumu ostaje na jednom nivou osobne kulture, bez napadanja, niskih udaraca i uvreda što nije baš
> karakteristično za ovu drugu stranu.* 
> Meni je to dovoljno.


Doista?
Misliš na ovo? :Rolling Eyes: 



> I moram reći da sam uvijek na kraju došla do toga da se* tom medicinskom osoblju ne da raditi svoj posao kako treba,* i da im Rode *upravo zbog toga smetaju*, jer pokazuju ljudima da može drugačije. 
> 
> *To su liječnici koji ne žele da ja išta znam, već samo da šutim* i ponizno uzimam njihovu riječ kao sveto pismo.






> "Militantnost" kojom se RODE opisuju - po mom iskustvu *- dolazi od liječnika kojima smeta što postoji udruga na koju se žena može pozvati u rodilištu kad ostvaruje/pokušava ostvariti svoja prava*, od *patronažnih sestara kojima ide na živce što više ne mogu djeljkati beplatne uzorke formule* i* tako zarađivati sa strane* i govoriti ženama da im muževi nemaju što raditi na porodu i *muževa koji su za žalost svojih supruga koje nisu uspjele dojiti okrivili Rodu* i njihovo militantno agresivno reklamiranje dojenja.


Toliko o nivou.

----------


## Pettite

> *Mi* ne napadamo one koji nam se sviđaju


Apricot, *ti* ne napadaš one koji ti se sviđaju. Nažalost, to ne vrijedi za sve koji sudjeluju na ovoj temi - u Vaše ime. :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Zar itko na svijetu napade one koji mu se sviđaju?!

----------


## oka

> Nevjerovatno je koliko ste zapravo "skliski", i koliko ste do besvjesti sve zajedno spremne *migoljiti*


Ne mislim na stavove ovakve ili onakve, već točne izraze kao što su ovi.
Ali gle, to je samo *moje* mišljenje, ne Rodino  :Smile: , a tebi je to možda normalno, e pa meni ne.

----------


## daddycool

> Ne. 
> Nego upravo zbog toga što su njihove članice mirne savjesti kadre plasirati ovakve izjave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Nimrod prvotno napisa
> ...


Vidiš kako si prigodno previdjela dio "po mom iskustvu".

RODA usprkos tome što ti misliš o tome nije udruga u kojoj svi jednako misle i svi se zborno slažu u proklamiranju stavova.

Nama nije nitko ništa kriv, ali zbog ovakve izjave koju si napisala jer se osjećaš osobno povrijeđena "Ali ok. Kužim. Sve su vam krivi liječnici. Patronažne sestre. Vjetar. Tlak..." i koju ćeš ponoviti svojim prijateljicama i kolegicama zato jer ne želiš prihvatiti naše stavove kao mogućnost, RODA ima kod nekih ljudi lošu reputaciju. I mi smo ok s time, jer ne možemo ispravljati sve "krive Drine", ne znam onda zašto ti nisi?

----------


## puntica

> Apricot, *ti* ne napadaš one koji ti se sviđaju. Nažalost, to ne vrijedi za sve koji sudjeluju na ovoj temi - u Vaše ime.


da, pettite, ali nisu svi koji sudjeluju na ovoj temi u 'naše' ime članice udruge nego korisnice foruma, isto kao i ti  :Wink:

----------


## Nimrod

> Doista?
> Misliš na ovo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toliko o nivou.


po mom iskustvu - kaj to nisam napisala na hrvatskom?
mislila sam na sve liječnike in my experience - tijekom moje nedavne trudnoće, just for the record!

----------


## Pettite

> Ne mislim na stavove ovakve ili onakve, već točne izraze kao što su ovi.
> Ali gle, to je samo *moje* mišljenje, ne Rodino , a tebi je to možda normalno, e pa meni ne.


"Migoljiti" je moj (slikoviti) izraz koji je nekog povrijedio? :Sad:  Bolje da onda zašutim. Čudo je to kako u tri napisana posta (unatoč trudu da nikog ne očehnem) uvijek nekako uspijem bezobrazno nekome stati na žulj i uvrijediti ga...Neki sam to dan učinila nazvavši žene "ženicama"...pa sam onda Apricot uvrijedila (a da još nisam dokučila čime), i evo sad, ovako bešćutno iskoristih ovako pogrdan izraz...
Bolje da stanem s tipkanjem za večeras, da još nekog ne rasplačem. :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Ja se slažem da među nama ima onih koje smo manje ili više strpljive.
Sa više ili manje takta.
Komunikacijskih vještina....

Ali tako je to i u realnom svijetu; mi u članstvo ne "probiremo" ljude ni prema kojem kriteriju. 
I zato nemojte očekivati od svih nas da vam "sjednemo". Jer sigurno i među korisnicima - nečlanovima ima onih koji su meni npr. draži ili malo manje dragi.
Razumijem da neki misle kako bi osoblje trebalo biti potpuno objektivno i distancirano moderirati topice.

Ali mi smo svi i osobno itekako uključeni u gotovo svaku temu.
I korisnicama je ponekad teško apstrahirati od našega potpisa (osoblje).
Jer najčešće i sudjelujemo "samo" kao roditelji.

----------


## apricot

I, ne... nisi ti mene povrijedila.
Ne dam se ja tako lako.
Ja sam od onih koje "grakću". Ne povlače se.
Ali i mi graktalice radimo, vjeruj mi.
Samo, eto, bučne smo u svemu.

----------


## oka

U pravu si, migoljiti stvarno nije loša riječ, ali rečenica koju si izrekla da smo mi svi 'skliski' i da migoljimo? 
Tko migolji, ljudi ili nešto drugo, crvići možda?!
Ne možeš me uvjeriti da si sa tom izjavom rekla nešto, normalno  ili mislila nešto treće. a vjerujem i nikoga drugoga.

----------


## Pettite

> po mom iskustvu - kaj to nisam napisala na hrvatskom?


Jesi, da. I? Ne kužim. Prozvala si *sve* liječnike, patronažne sestre i muževe....
Dakle, nisi rekla "moj liječnik"..."moja patronažna sestra"..."dvije pedijatrice s kojim sam razgovarala"..."muž moje prijateljice Željko"...Sve si lijepo svela pod zajednički nazivnik. Da bude manje matematike... Razumijemo se.  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

A što se terminologije tiče...
Slažem se da "skliskost" i "migoljenje" nisu tako loše riječi.
Ali se nekako koriste prigodno, za određene ljude...

Evo, USKOK upravo skače po nekima od njih.

Nismo mi dotle dogurale.

----------


## Pettite

> U pravu si, migoljiti stvarno nije loša riječ, ali rečenica koju si izrekla da smo mi svi 'skliski' i da migoljimo? 
> Tko migolji, ljudi ili nešto drugo, crvići možda?!
> Ne možeš me uvjeriti da si sa tom izjavom rekla nešto, normalno  ili mislila nešto treće. a vjerujem i nikoga drugoga.


Napisala sam (doduše, u slikovitoj formi i nedostatku adekvatnijih riječi) točno ono što sam mislila. I još uvijek ne vidim potrebu da se ikome ispričam, jer, kažem...Ne uvidjeh uvredu. Na ovoj temi su izrečene kudikamo teže stvari u kontriranju meni...no ti si ih selektivno odlučila zanemariti. I ne zgražati im se. Stoga se, evo, ako ti je must, slobodno zgražaj nad mojim nadasve najuvredljivijm.

----------


## Pettite

> A što se terminologije tiče...
> Slažem se da "skliskost" i "migoljenje" nisu tako loše riječi.
> Ali se nekako koriste prigodno, za određene ljude...
> 
> Evo, USKOK upravo skače po nekima od njih.
> 
> Nismo mi dotle dogurale.


Sad si me nasmijala  :Laughing: 

Doduše, ne znam kako se premijerov tim svojedobno izjašnjavao po pitanju podrške udruzi Roda i sličnima...No, čisto sumnjam da je ijedna poštena građanska organizacija ikada imala posla s "miljeom" takvog kalibra.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Ma ja sam sigurna da se ti itekako još možeš s nama nasmijati.
Na raznim temama.
(ali ne spominji trljanje bradavica, molim te)  :Wink:

----------


## oka

Ma daj Pettite, ne zgražam se ja, pa samo sam ti objasnila jer si me boldanjem pozvala i to je sve.
Ma piši ti što želiš, zadnje mi je da se zgražam na tak nešto pokraj svih drugih stvari životnih koje 
stvarno i zaslužuju zgražanje.
Čitam, komentiram i to je sve, dalje od toga vjeruj mi ne ulazim, samo primjećujem  :Smile:

----------


## nadica_b

i sa žalošću (opet) mogu zaključiti da je još jedna tema završila na isti način kao i mnoge do sada - onaj koji želi dati konstruktivnu kritiku, nije shvaćen, stalno ga se proziva da dadne konkretne primjere koji se onda omalovažavaju itd.
A sam problem nije shvaćen na pravi način, nego se razvodnjuje i širi na nepotrebne širine.
Šteta, mislim da ovakvim pristupom svi gubimo.
Tko je htio čuti, imao je 3 stranice da pročita i razumije.
Tko nije, nije mu ni cijeli forum dovoljan.

----------


## Pettite

Joj, odoh...Još nam prijeti izvjesna opasnost da se u nečemu i složimo :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## Bubica

> Vrlo zanimljivo.  Kako se, odjednom, došlo na liječnike?Konkretno.
> 
> Zar zaista mislite da su oni jedini koji vam nenaklonjenim držanjem narušavaju autoritet? Ne budite smiješni...Time ste sve žene indirektno prozvale labilnim naivčinama kojima manipuliraju isključivo bijele kute...Dakle, svaka ona koja nije Roda je ispranog mozga...S njom nešto mora da nije u redu. Po defaultu.
> 
> A, ironično, mnogi bi upravo to rekli za vas...i upravo vas iz TOG razloga nazivaju "militantnim".
> 
> Nevjerovatno je koliko ste zapravo "skliski", i koliko ste do besvjesti sve zajedno spremne migoljiti (pri tom prozivajući patronažnu službu, babice, pedijatre...ginekologe), a da uopće ne "trzate" na okosnicu teme...čije ste središte (gle čuda) upravo i samo - Vi. 
> Vaš način komunikacije. To što, kad god osjetite nečije neodobravanje zauzimate (čak ni ne više tako suptilan) žestoki čoporan obrambeni stav u kojem ste spremni do sutra optuživati druge za vaš vlastiti neuspjeh. 
> 
> ...


I ti kazes da ovim postom nisi nikoga omalovažila niti da si to željela? Da je sve to u očima čitača?

Pa, ako je to stvarno tako, onda sigurno razumiješ kako to "naš način komuniciranja" ljudi, očito, krivo interpretiraju. Stvarno ne kuzim cemu se onda cudis. S time da sam ja uvjerena kako se većina članova ovog foruma (ne samo članice udruge) puno pristojnije razgovaraju.

----------


## Dijana

> U posljednje vrijeme sve češće čujem kako žene s određenom dozom negodovanja i nenaklonosti spominu Rodu...to mi je baš žao




Ovakve rečenice (različito formirane, smisao isti) sam pročitala jaaako puno puta na ovom forumu.
Svi ti se nešto jako brinu za imidž udruge, koliko god ih članovi same udruge uvjeravali da se stvarno ne trebaju brinuti. :Grin: 
Tijekom godina sam došla do zaključka da nema tu nikakve brige za udrugu, već je to samo paravan za boljku "zašto nije po mome". 

A da se ima malo realnog uviđaja, shvatilo bi se brzo da, ako bi se dopustilo npr. na dojenju davanje savjeta koji su po recentnim saznanjima loši, a u ime slobode govora/pisanja, ode ozbiljnost i relevantnost jednog roditeljskog foruma u kupus! Zašto bi si to netko tko puno vremena i energije ulaže u aktivizam tako nešto dopustio? 
Da postane nevjerodostojan?

To na dojenju, zato npr. na Filozofskom  :Grin:  su granice stvarno široke..

Evo, ja tako razmišljam, obična forumašica, nisam ni članica, ni podupiruća...

----------


## Pettite

> Ovakve rečenice (različito formirane, smisao isti) sam pročitala jaaako puno puta na ovom forumu.
> Svi ti se nešto jako brinu za imidž udruge, koliko god ih članovi same udruge uvjeravali da se stvarno ne trebaju brinuti.
> 
> _Tijekom godina sam došla do zaključka da nema tu nikakve brige za udrugu, već je to samo_ *paravan za boljku "zašto nije po mome".* 
>  Evo, ja tako razmišljam, obična forumašica, nisam ni članica, ni podupiruća...


A sad zaozbiljno.  :Grin:  Sudeći po tome da si već, citiram, _godinama_ ovdje, ne sumnjam da si podupiruća, niti sumnjam da si članica...Možda nemaš "deklaraciju",  :Rolling Eyes: , ali c'mon.

To osobito potvrđuje ovaj lijepo upakirani, no ipak, nimalo suptilni agresivni stav kojim (unatoč svim prijašnjim postovima) insinuiraš stvari koje su na ovoj temi davno objašnjene. Što daje naslutiti da si došla ciljano...ne shvatiti o čemu je ovdje riječ, nego dati na kvantiteti.

Dakle Dijana, prije nego izneseš ovako optužujuće mišljenje, mogla bi razmotriti mogućnost da pročitaš sve postove iz određene teme. Znam, možda ti se ne da...No vjeruj, neće ti oduzeti više vremena nego što si sastavljala ovaj svoj ofenzivan post. A to ti se itekako dalo  :Wink: 




> A da se ima malo realnog uviđaja, shvatilo bi se brzo da, ako bi se dopustilo npr. na dojenju davanje savjeta koji su po recentnim saznanjima loši, a u ime slobode govora/pisanja, ode ozbiljnost i relevantnost jednog roditeljskog foruma u kupus! Zašto bi si to netko tko puno vremena i energije ulaže u aktivizam tako nešto dopustio? 
> Da postane nevjerodostojan?


Biti tolerantan (tolerantn*iji*) je ekvivalent za biti nevjerodostojan? Nemam ti što na ovu izjavu dodati. :Sad: 

I ponavljam, nepotrebno je da se kačiš na konkretne stvari...(pitam se, gdje su sad pojedinci osoblja ovog foruma koji su izjavili kako sam ja ta koja izvlači svoj osobni slučaj i osobna neslaganja...te sve svodi na osobnu razinu  :Rolling Eyes: ) Kraj ljudi kao što je Dijana, to doista nije potrebno.

----------


## Nika

Nekoliko puta sam bila u kontaktu gdje su ljudi imali određeno negativno mišljenje i dozu negodovanja o Udruzi, razlog tome je bilo neznanje (pod tim mislim na neznanje o načinu i radu udruge) ili loše nečije roditeljsko iskustvo gdje si je netko zamislio da mu je Udruga kriva za nešto...

Konkretno - jedna baka je poludila na Udrugu, kad je njena kćer rodila i bilo joj je teško i naporno u bolnici (kasnije se uspostavilo da je bila u postnatalnoj depresiji koju nitko u bolnici nije prepoznao) gdje su ju "maltretirali" da mora dijete biti konstantno kraj nje i forsirali dojenje uz komentar med. osoblja - Rode su vam krive što morate dojiti!

Drugi bi tvoj primjer uzela Pettit - osjetila si se napadnuta na osobnom i profesionalnom "polju" jer se tvoja stručnost dovela u pitanje, naravno da je teško dalje uz taj gorak okus u ustima raspravljati o Udruzi.

Mogu tu sad dodati još brdo primjera gdje je netko nešto čuo o Rodi iz petog izvora, pa mu uduga nije simpatična, a i zašto bi mu i bila... ne zanima ga i to je ok!

A fascinantno mi je kako se ljudi kojima udruga nije simpatična brinu za loš image, fora  :Smile:  

Mislim na kraju priče, da - Roda je kriva za svoje ciljeve i viziju!




> To što, kad god osjetite nečije neodobravanje zauzimate (čak ni ne više tako suptilan) žestoki čoporan obrambeni stav u kojem ste spremni do sutra optuživati druge za vaš vlastiti neuspjeh.


Nisam skužila na koji neuspjeh se misli?!

Totalno je fulana poanta, ova Uduga nije mainstram, čudno bi bilo da je svima draga i simpatična... 

kad se to dogodi imat će puno manje posla :Yes:

----------


## Mima

Nakon prosvjeda protiv podizanja cijene vrtića sam na nekom portalu pročitala komentar uz vijest da je udruga Roda grozna jer da je prijateljica osobe koja je komentirala, inače samohrana majka dvoje djece, na Rodinom SOS telefonu tražila pomoć u čuvanju djece (!?) i da joj je "Roda" poslala ženu koja joj je čuvanje htjela masno naplatiti! I onda komentar: eto kakva je udruga Roda!

----------


## puntica

> Nakon prosvjeda protiv podizanja cijene vrtića sam na nekom portalu pročitala komentar uz vijest da je udruga Roda grozna jer da je prijateljica osobe koja je komentirala, inače samohrana majka dvoje djece, na Rodinom SOS telefonu tražila pomoć u čuvanju djece (!?) i da joj je "Roda" poslala ženu koja joj je čuvanje htjela masno naplatiti! I onda komentar: eto kakva je udruga Roda!


 :Laughing: 


SOSčuvalica  :Laughing: 


svašta

----------


## Dijana

> ponavljam, nepotrebno je da se kačiš na konkretne stvari...(


Zapravo bi svima bolje bilo da se "kače" na konkretne stvari, a ne na općenite - "nastup", "netolerancija" itd. To su
vrlo rastezljivi pojmovi, pa ih i rasteže kako kome paše. 

O ostalom neću, jer to što pišeš je fakat ispod svake razine.

----------


## Pettite

> i sa žalošću (opet) mogu zaključiti da je *još jedna tema završila na isti način kao i mnoge do sada - onaj koji želi dati konstruktivnu kritiku, nije shvaćen, stalno ga se proziva da dadne konkretne primjere koji se onda omalovažavaju* itd.
> A sam problem nije shvaćen na pravi način, nego se razvodnjuje i širi na nepotrebne širine.
> *Šteta, mislim da ovakvim pristupom svi gubimo.*
> Tko je htio čuti, imao je 3 stranice da pročita i razumije.
> Tko nije, nije mu ni cijeli forum dovoljan.


 A ja ipak , kao nepopravljivi optimist vjerujem u to da će barem nekolicina shvatiti što sam zapravo htjela, i da će (možda tek negdje u podsvijesti držeći ovu temu) ipak makar mrvicu modificirati svoj odnos prema korisnicima ovog foruma. Da je takav i jedan iza ovakve teme, opet super. I opet bolje nego što je bilo.
Problem je u tome što je njima očito jako teško za shvatiti kako moj (tvoj, bfamilyn i bilo čiji stav koji im kontrira) ne ide kontra udruge...njenih načela, principa i sl...Nego protiv nečeg drugog što smo ( doduše, manje uspješno ) pokušali obrazložiti na ovoj temi.

No, eto. Ljudi poput Dijane (koji temu neće niti pročitati) prigodno će - na prvi i zadnji pogled- zaključiti kako se radi o frustriranom "neprijatelju" udruge, (jer da je prijatelj, valjda bi šuteći podnosio sve pravde i nepravde koje naiđu putem i ni slučajno se ne bi oglasio ukazujući na neki problem ili molio za malo više pažljivosti :Rolling Eyes: ) 

Lakše je sve selektivno ukalupiti u prigodnu formu, i šajbati po tome neovisno što svaka riječ iz postova dokazuje kako je (citiram litalu) fulan cijeli fudbal. :Grin:

----------


## Pettite

> O ostalom neću, jer to što pišeš je fakat ispod svake razine.


 Oprosti, samo sam se spustila stepenicu niže, bliže tvojoj. Do koje je ostalo još dvije tri.

----------


## Nika

Pettite, zalažeš se za određen način komunikacije a pritom bacaš lire i fore koje su na granici pristojnosti...ajde nemoj više, uzmi si koji dan odmora pa malo razmisli o svemu.

----------


## daddycool

mislim da su svi rekli što su imali za reći
kako bih izbjegao daljnje prepucavanje temu ključam

----------

